# Aberdeenshire Meet



## Lainsy

Ok everyone, let's see what we can organise !

I work through the week, so would need to be weekend for me, although off work last week of July so could manage through the week then.  Otherwise happy with either a Saturday or Sunday and I don't mind where we meet, if Aberdeen is central to everyone that would be fine by me.

Only dates I couldn't manage is 20 June as I'm going to a wedding and first week in August as away on holiday.


----------



## gmac2304

i'm better with weekends too Lainsy, as I work sooooo hard during the week      

I can't manage 20th June either - 'coz I'm going to see Take That!!!  can't wait...                      been a while since I've been to a concert sober though - will be an experience!  

anyway, I digress - i have a car, so can travel!!!

am easy-ozy though so just let me know where & when!  i'll just fit in with everyone's else plans...

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Weekend would be fine for me too only dates that I couldn't manage would be first weekend in July and 28th June (Doing Race for Life).  Central to Aberdeen or Beach etc would be great for me and Lyle as I don't have a car!!

D x


----------



## tissyblue

I can manage just about every weekend in July at the moment (makes me sound like I have no life!). Somewhere at the beach sounds like a good idea as there are lots of venues to choose from or somewhere in town if that's easier for the pram ladies. 

T


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  After the 3rd July, I'll be on holiday so can manage basically any time.  I'll be away on holiday from the 20th July - 2nd August.  If it's before the 3rd July, I can only manage Sundays.

Doesn't matter where - somewhere in town would be fine.

Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

hi, im up for a meet, but nervous! im shy     anywhere with lots of space for a double buggy!!! and a bad driver lol.  is everyone ok with babies coming too? i know its hard so am happy to let DP have some bonding time.... but im also happy to take them along.


----------



## twinkle123

I'm nervous too! I'm such a confident teacher, can speak to 250 parents in a school hall at concerts but these kind of situations are completely different.  
x


----------



## Bloofuss

First meet always the worst but we will all be in the same boat - bit nervous - bus SO looking forward to meeting you guys.

And yeah please say id me taking Lyle would be upsetting - although he does go to anyone for a cuddle so happy to pass him out (o:

D x


----------



## abdncarol

Morning ladies, this month is bad for me but July much healthier, can't make the weekend of 24th July but before that I'm fine.  I can go anywhere too as have the car.  It will be like a first date, all shy and nervous but sure we'll be fine and feel like we've known one another for years  .  Looking forward to it already.
Carol
xx


----------



## tissyblue

Sounds like we've got the start of a plan. I'm totally cool with the babes coming along (I feel I have known some of them for months even though they are only a few weeks old) but sensitive too to those who would rather its grown ups only.

If we go with a Sat or Sun, is there a time which would be easier for the mums?

t


----------



## Lainsy

Oh this is exciting.  I am usually so nervous meeting people I don't know but it feels different, we already know each other!

At the moment it is looking like either 11th/12th or 18/19th July.  Which date suits every one and what about time?

Aberdeen seems to be the most suitable place - what about down the beach as there is plenty of parking?


----------



## twinkle123

The 11th/12th is best for me.  I'm away on holiday on the 20th so will no doubt be rushing around stressing on the 18th/19th.  Any time's okay with me - whatever suits the new mums.  
x


----------



## Mummy30

morning, so far either weekend is fine for me.  We are planning on going away sometime in july/august, but its going to be a case of checking the weather and heading off when its half decent! so could be anytime in school hols lol.

The beach is a good meeting point, as you said, plenty of parking. Well normally, if you get lucky lol. Are we doing lunch? or just drinks? or what??

Shall we carry something ie daffodil (someone else said that, i thought it was funny) so we know who to look out for lol??


----------



## gmac2304

either weekend for me too!    and down the beach is perfect for me...

i also have no problems with the bubba's coming along - am dying for a cuddle from them all, but as the others have said, if some people aren't comfortable with that, then thats OK!

xx


----------



## tissyblue

11th or 12th ok for me too. Might be toiling to get a daffodil in July . What about wearing/carrying something orange (I think I read somewhere that orange is the FF colour??)

Think the advice for "first dates" is to meet for a coffee/drink in case you think your blind date is a nutter


----------



## twinkle123

Good point about the daffodil! Would be quite an achievement finding one in July!  

Yes, orange is a lucky fertility colour.  Won't go to bed withough wearing my orange wrist-band now.  Not that it's worked so far!  
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

orange is a great idea...


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

SO glad that it is all coming together for a meet - can't wait to meet you all - we have a day out on Sat 11th but can manage the Sun 12th if that is okay for everyone else??

Beach fine for me (weather permitting) as Lyle and I can catch the bus into town and walk down from there - please let me know if you would rather I come alone?

D x


----------



## Lainsy

OK girls, we've narrowed it down to Sunday 12th July at the beach.

I think everyone is ok about babies coming along?  If anybody isn't please say as we will all understand and don't want anyone to feel uncomfortable.

So what time suits everyone, if the mums let us know what time suits you best the rest of us can no doubt fit in with that.

I will be driving down from Mintlaw so if anyone would like picked up then I would be more than happy to help - just pm me and we can sort something out.

It's all exciting


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Laisy

Sunday the 12th excellent for me - I will be heading in from Culter on the bus then walking down - so afternoon would be better for me - time to get me and wee man organised as Lyle tends to either pee/poop or puke before we leave  

Looking forward to it

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Can't stop but the 12th July is fine with me.  Any time - whatever suits the mums.
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Sunday 12th ok with me too - flexible about times.

T


----------



## Mummy30

all ok with me too, not too early. im sure there will be extra pairs of hands if i need to feed the twins!!!  you will see me coming with my buggy lol


----------



## gmac2304

oh, i'll definitely offer my feeding services Dons  

12th July is good for me too - anytime, i'm easy!

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Just noticed this post... 

I would love to meet everyone...  This month is out of the question, between Take That, and a 30th Birthday doo i have...

12th July happens to be the only day in July i can't make...boohoo!!  Tis the holiday weekend and i have a BBQ to attend at my friends and family...  but looking at the posts..  i can see it probably the 12th ...i will come along to the next one girlies

I can manage any other time tho...  and the site of babies are fine and dandy with me

xxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Gems

Im sure everyone will agree that we will meet up again if this meet goes well - if not if you want to meet up some time re the DE issue feel free to PM me and we can arrange something (only if you fancy - don't want to be pushy)

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Hi Gems, as Bloo says I am sure we will have another meet up.

I am sure this one will go well, it's not as though we are a bunch of nutcases   - or are we ?


----------



## twinkle123

Lainsy - don't think I'm a nutcase but at the moment, who knows!  

I'm quite happy with babies being there.  If I'm honest, it's more the sight of the bumps that's worrying me.  I'm sure I'll be fine but please forgive me if I randomly burst into tears.  For some reason though, I'm sure I'll cope much better seeing your bumps than strangers bumps.  Gives us all hope.

Hope this hasn't come across as being nasty or unkind at all.  
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Don't be silly Susan after what you have been through and still going through TOTALLY understand we have all been there and will be the first with a tissue and a cuddle as we have all been there and can relate - nutters are more than welcome I will fit in quite nicely *o:

D x


----------



## Mummy30

susan- i would be the same actually, the bump would upset me more than the baby i think. i think ill come through with DP and he can have bonding time with Ryan, maybe bowling and dodgems while we meet.  Ill see what he says


----------



## Lainsy

Hi Nicky, I am sure everyone would be happy for you to come along to our meet up.

It has been agreed for Sunday 12th July 2009 at the beach in Aberdeen.  Just go to organise a time and where exactly to meet up.

So girls, what time suits everyone - afternoon was mentioned by some of the mums - what about 1pm?  And where exactly are we going to meet at the beach, what about at the seats between the cinema and the restaurants?

It's only 3 weeks this Sunday, hope everyone is excited


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya I should be fine on that date, can disappear and leave Mike to do some packing!  Susan would worry that my being pregnant would upset you though.  Just want you to know that I know how hard it is and if you want to cry then of course we all understand and that's why we are all friends, we all know that need that we all have and are there for one another.    Understand the pregnant women are more upsetting than babies, I was exactly the same.  I would easily not come along but know that's not what you want either so just want you to know that if you need to cry then I'm there for you.  Sure we will all be nervous on the day, be a strange feeling but sure it will all be fine and hopefully we can do it more often.  
Looking forward to it.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thats sounding good to me and yup looking forward to it - feel like I have known all you guys for ages yet never met (well apart from you Carol which was SO quick and SO long ago).

As Carol says feel free to scream/cry and put accross how you are feeling we have all been there and we all know what you are going through and how hard it is unlike some folk we have been in the same boat/shoes etc. so can relate - oh me I will be giving out cuddles like nothing on earth I am so emotional sometimes (hormones) - also Lyle is ALWAYS up for a cuddle  

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Sounds good to me too.  Don't worry about upsetting me Carol.  Can't hide away from pregnant ladies forever and besides, I really want to meet you all.  

Looking forward to it
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Good thinking Nicky as if we are going for eats will need to make sure they can accommodate both my buggy and the double buggy for Dons (if you are taking it that is Dons) I will need to as will be walking down to the beach from town.

Whats best for everyone??  Looking forward to it


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Just a quickie!!  i might be able to come along now....if thats ok with you all??  I knows its kinda short notice....am in need of a good giggle and to meet some new friends...  Have been a bit of a wreck these last few week...will post later in other post when i get a minute.

Gemz xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thats great Gems glad you can make it look forward to meeting you xx


----------



## twinkle123

Great that you'll be able to meet it Gemz  

Looking forward to it
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Nicky

Im a defo!!  Looking forward to meeting everyone

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Me too. I'll be there


----------



## Lainsy

Ok, so we can keep on top of how many of us are going here's a list - hope I haven't missed anyone off, if I have please just add yourself on !!

Right we have:-

Lainsy, Susan, Nicky, Bloo, Gemz, Carol, Dons, Mrs Coops, Tissy and not forgetting our 3 babies, Lyle, Aiden and Caitlyn!

What about booking for say 1.30pm, if we are meeting at 1pm that would give everyone time to get there and meet each other before heading off for something to eat.

So where does everyone fancy - TGI Fridays, Frankie & Bennys, Chiquitos or any other suggestions.  If everyone gives their preference or state if they specifically don't like one we will go with majority?  I like Frankie & Bennys but am happy with any.

If we get this agreed this week I will phone up and book to make sure we give plenty of notice.

I am really excited and can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## twinkle123

Well done Lainsy for getting things organised.  Those times are fine with me.  Not a huge fan of Chiquitos - would prefer TGI Fridays but not too fussed.

Getting exciting now!!!  
x


----------



## Mummy30

hey yeah im definately coming.... think ill have my two in tow so DP can spend some time with DS... but things may change!!  Im ok with the times and ill eat anywhere.... TGIs sounds good as i can have a cocktail mmmmmmm. Frankie and Bennys, Chiquitos and pizza hut are all good for me too though.


----------



## Bloofuss

Well done Lainsy you are SO organised!!  TGI's fine for me so long as Lyle gets in lol lol

Time also fab for me - looking forward to it  

D x


----------



## gmac2304

hi folks!

i'm still OK for the 12th - can't believe its next week!  i have my 12 week scan the day before, so I will have pictures for anyone who wants to see them...  

1.30 is fine with me, and i'm happy with any of the places down the beach - as long as they serve food, i'm as happy as a pig in sh*t!!!  

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girlies...

I'm deffo up for this...  I will come for a couple of hours then will go meet DH as we have the monday off and will be heading to the Ferryhill Pub (shame on us) at tea time for drinkies - pending the weather tho..lol...  We have the monday off... he's been working loads of weekends so this is his first off for a while   

I'm all excited about meeting you all.  

I can give anyone a lift if they want one?  I have a biggish car that fits 4 people (big boot should a buggy be travelling too)..

xxx


----------



## Lainsy

[fly]_Sunday 12th July 2009 at 1pm_[/fly]

I have phoned and booked TGI Fridays for 1.30pm for 9 adults and room for the 2 buggies. If anyone else wants to come I can phone up and amend.

I have just had a look at the menu on their website and it is making me hungry 

So the plan is to meet up at 1pm just outside the cinema by the seats and then once we are all there we can head to TGI's.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hi ladies

thanx Lainsy for booking up everything...heres hoping its a lovely day..hehe..

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone xxx


----------



## Mummy30

ok, i take it we all know each others names  Im Bev!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks for that Lainsy xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Lainsy - you're a star   (couldn't find a picture of a star but this is cute!)


----------



## tissyblue

Well done for organising that - looking forward to it. Will bring the name badges!!!

T (aka Tracey)


----------



## Mummy30

im getting worried about taking the twins especially caitlyn with her projectile vomitting...

bloo - are you feeding lyle before you go, or during  I think ill park up the car and try feed both of mine before heading in. thats what we did when we went to chiquitos, got them fed and changed then they just slept in their buggy when we were there, it worked out well.

So if im slightly late for this reason i will text - ive a few of your numbers so make sure and take your phones!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Dons

Lyle into bit of a routine now and don't want to break it - he will be due a feed 1.30/2pm so will prob just feed him when there he is really quite good and normally has a snooze after I hav fed him - but might not this time as will be excited with all the attention he will be getting lol   - im sure the twins will be the same!!  Lyle is usually a bit sick after feeding but not projectile (thank goodness).

You do what best for you Dons we will wait x


----------



## Lainsy

Dons, you do what you think is best for you and the twins.  We want you to enjoy yourself!


----------



## tissyblue

Dons - lets face it, we are least likely to be offended if Caitlyn loses her lunch (especially if she can aim at another table  )

T


----------



## abdncarol

Dons whatever works best for you petal but I for one don't mind a bit of vomit on my shoulder if little Caitlyn pukes so don't worry.  I am still definitely wanting to come along, will have to break it to Mike gently as we'll be in full packing mode but sure he won't mind as he knows how much you ladies have meant to me through these past 18 months.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Lainsy

[fly]_Sunday 12th July 2009 at 1pm_[/fly]

Ok, just a reminder in case I've missed anyone 

Lainsy, Susan, Nicky, Bloo, Gemz, Carol, Dons, Mrs Coops, Tissy and not forgetting our 3 babies, Lyle, Aiden and Caitlyn!

Anyone else wanting to go please post and I will phone and change booking.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Sorry I should have said my name is Deborah (aka Bloofuss) lol lol

Really looking forward to Sunday - can't wait.

D x


----------



## Mummy30

disaster  -  not sure ill be able to make it due to extreme heavy period    woke up to a blood bath this morning. Doc calling me later but im sure somethings wrong, its pouring out of me  
plus ive not stopped bleeding since the birth over 8 weeks ago...

Hoping it calms down enough for me to still come, ive picked my meal and even my cocktail  

these things always happen to me


----------



## twinkle123

Aww Dons - sorry to hear that.   Hope you get some answers from the doctor today.  

I hope it calms down for you but do what is best for you. Hopefully see you on Sunday, if not I'm sure we'll have another meet.  
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Aw Dons thats crap - hope Doc helps you out and that you feel better soon  .  Hope your on the mend by Sunday xx


----------



## Lainsy

Aww Dons that's a shame, really hope you are feeling better for Sunday   - don't want you missing out on that cocktail!


----------



## Lainsy

Woo Hoo, it's the weekend and almost time for our meet up, I am so excited and looking forward to it 

See you all Sunday, at the seats outside the cinema at 1pm.  Anyone wanting my mobile number as a contact please pm me and I'll happily give it to you.

And by the way my name's Elaine but I do answer to Lainsy as that's the name my close friends call me


----------



## Mummy30

YAY    i already have your number elaine so if i will be late (which is probable as im always late) ill text you!!  Mouths watering looking at the menu, i know what im having but probably will change by sunday.


----------



## Mummy30

im happy enough for you coming, no sneezing or ill panick!!  LOL just kidding, im sure it will be fine, you last seen her a while ago and you are showing no signs.  DP is happy for the twins to go. you could catch it anywhere but we all have different opinions on it....


----------



## Lainsy

I'm happy and not worried at all! xx


----------



## Mummy30

its raining here............ if its raining at 1 ill be inside the cinema just by the door as i dont have raincovers for my buggy


----------



## abdncarol

Girls I'm going to have to cancel from today, sorry.  Hardly slept a wink last night so just feeling shattered and we have so much to do re the packing too that I'd feel guilty leaving Mike to do it all.  I hope you all have a fantastic time, I'll be thinking about you and hope we do it again soon that I can meet you all.  Anyone taking a camera??

Carol
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Dons, I assumed that's where everyone would be if it was raining  

Carol, so sorry you can't make it but totally understand.  I've got my camera on charge right now!

Dreamt last night that I was driving round and round Ellon not being able to get onto the aberdeen road (I don't even drive through Ellon?), then I forgot my camera and only me and Dons turned up  !!

See everyone in a few hours, off to check out the website to see what I will have for my meal and cocktail (non-alcoholic now of course)


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning

Is the meet still on - even tho the wether is crap??  I hope it dries up by the time I leave or I might have to cancel as we have to catch bus into town then WALK down to the beach - so don't fancy walking in this as it is pouring with us at the moment    

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Yep meet still on, hoping it dries up.

If it helps at all I can pick you up from the bus in town and give you a lift down to the beach?  You have my number so just give me a phone or text if you want.


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks Nicky for offer of a lift Lyle has car seat attached to buggy - but will you have room for us and buggy once folded??  And where abount in town can you meet us etc to try and dismantle and plkug Lyle in lol lol??

I stay out at Culter so unsure if anyone out or near this way??

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  Just wanted to say thanks to Lainsy for organising today.  Had a great time and look forward to doing it again sometime soon.  
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, great day today.

So what does everyone think of making it a regular thing? Susan and I were talking about it and thought we could try and organise something like the first Sunday of each month or if it is an evening perhaps the first saturday of the month.  Then we should all be able to manage one month or another. What does everyone think?

I'll happily organise it, like I said on daily chit chat it will be nice to put my secretarial skills to good use


----------



## Saffa77

LOL thanks for organising it Lainsy!!  Yes I would be keen for either or not fazed maybe one week we can do Sunday day and next week Saturday night to make all happy?  again Im pretty easy.

Sonia


----------



## Bloofuss

Ditto from me Lainsy thanks for organising the meet up it was great and defo up for meeting again!

D x


----------



## Mummy30

yeah, had a great time and was great meeting everybody today. ill be up for a regular meet too


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

I'm so sorry i completely forgot about this.... i've been really ill since wednesday with my endo...  i've only come on to the computer just now...
I'm glad to see you all had a fantastic time and i promise to come to the next one.

xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

So sorry you couldnt make it Gems hope you feel better soon.  Hope to see you next time as looks like we are all up for another meet  

D x


----------



## Lainsy

OK girls, it's the organizer here  

Is everyone happy with a monthly meet up then?  First weekend in each month?

If so then next meet up will be weekend of Fri 31 July / Sat 1 Aug / Sun 2 Aug.

What day does everyone want next month and evening or day?  All suggestions gratefully received !!

I can only manage if it is the Friday as go on hols on the Sat for a week but don't worry if Sat or Sun is the majority, I will still organise before I go on my hols.  Like we've said at least doing it every month we will all manage some months and not others.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi there organiser   hopes you are well!! I have byrons brother arriving on the 31st for 10 days but is only arriving at 10 or so at night and Byron can go pick him up so think Friday  night would be best for me too.  Saturday and Sunday will most probably be around entertaining etc.

Otherwise if its the other 2 night/day then will just join the next one.  

Soniax


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

OH NO - only weekend I can't make it - got folks coming round on Sat night for a parteeeee so will be cleaning on Friday   entertaining on Sat and suffering on Sun    

If get a lot of cleaning done thorugh the day Friday might manage to meet for and hour or so Friday night as would hate to miss seeing you all again  

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Im also on holiday from 31st August to 13 September   sounds like the next meet is a tough one.....


----------



## Bloofuss

Maybe we should make it mid August see if more people can make it then?
Before folks are away their hols?  
D x


----------



## Mummy30

i go on holiday on 28th july for a week so thats me not able to come.... not doing to well are we...

bloo - yeah a mid august meet could be on the cards i think.


----------



## Lainsy

Ok, what about weekend of either 15/16 or 22/23 August?  Only day I can't manage is 15th as footie season starts!!


----------



## Mummy30

15th is home to celtic for me!!! yee haa


----------



## Saffa77

I can do either.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Anything is fine with me.
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

What are we like trying to get together!!!  

14th/15th/16th fine for me or the following week 21st/22nd/23rd Aug??

D x


----------



## Saffa77

im no good for the 15th of August now have a farewell that evening so weekend of 22 August is more suited now.


----------



## Lainsy

I'm probably going to be in Inverness weekend of 22nd August.

What about evening of Friday 14th or Sunday 16th August?

If not why don't we just leave it until first weekend in September and make it the first weekend of each month regardless.  That way if someone can't come they can hopefully come the next month.


----------



## Bloofuss

Im okay with either Friday 14th (evening) or the 16th - or as you say Lainsy guess we are not going to ALL get together all of the time.

D x


----------



## Mummy30

yeah, i think the 1st weekend regardless is the best thing to do.  we are not all going to make it next week and if we just organise a set date then at least we all know when it is and can just turn up or post in here if we are going or not. Maybe best to post in here just incase only one of us turns up!!!  

I cant make 14th or 16th as ill be through at my mums for that weekend....  but thats only me im sure others will manage.


----------



## Bloofuss

Yeah lets try for beginning of each month like Lainsy and Dons said and I am sure we will all TRY to make it - but as we have all met one another now - nothing stoping whoever can and fancies meeting doing so!!

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Executive decision - first weekend in each month it is then  

Does anyone want the first weekend in August - ie next weekend or just leave till September?  I can't manage August myself.


----------



## Bloofuss

Beginning of September okay for me!

D x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

oooh looks like i will be able to come along first weekend in September...  

August is out of the question for me as my Mum, Dad and Nephews are home from Abu Dhabi fro the whole of August...so all my free time is with them...

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Ok deal much better and easier decision for 1st weekend of every month.  I cant 1st weekend of September in Portugal but will be able to come for October.

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Looks like not getting EVERYONE together all at once so as I have said before some of us can always meet up and then others later when we can all manage.  Looks like October looking good  for everyone - so long as start of month as we are away end of October 

I guess it is just because I am off on maty leave that I am always up for a meet and a yap - so anyone in the same boat just get in touch 

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi I would be up for a meet, like Bloo am on maty leave so quite easy for when, but 1st weekend of months sound good!


----------



## gmac2304

did we agree on the next date?  is it going to be 1st wknd in Sept or Oct?
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

I can manage first weekend in September??

D x


----------



## gmac2304

me too (I think!!!)  
xx


----------



## Lainsy

yip, I can manage 1st weekend in September too.  Does anyone have any preference to Saturday or Sunday - 5th or 6th September and what would everyone like to do this time?

I'll happily organise it again once we know what everyone wants to do


----------



## Bloofuss

Either is fine for me but more regular buses on a Saturday I guess (o:

Also as I bus in somewhere I CAN get bus too lol

D x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Ladies...
I have to wait until the first weekend in October...  My mum will still be here and its her last weekend in UK before she flys home to Abu Dhabi..

xxx


----------



## gmac2304

Lainsy, is there a Rangers game @ Ibrox that day?  if there is, Saturday would be best for me - but saying that, it doesn't really matter!  

and I'm not fussy about what we do/where we go - i'm easy!  

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Mrs Coops you had me in a panic thinking I would be missing a game, but I very quickly checked the fixtures and no Rangers game until middle of September 

I am also not fussed where or when.  Bloo (or anyone else for that matter) if you need help with a lift give us a shout as I will happily help out.


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya ladies

I wont be able to make the September meet but will be around for the October one - have fun all!

Sonia


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I should be able to make the Sept meet


----------



## gmac2304

are we meeting up this weekend?
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Im still okay to meet this weekend - looking forward to it  

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Girls, you must have read my mind as I was just saying to dh yesterday that nothing had been organised for next weekend  

I can't do Saturday as brownies have an event at Aden and I can't get out of it   but can do Sunday.  Does that suit anybody and will we just meet down the beach again.  Do you want to go for a meal again - TGI or something different?  Of course if you girls would prefer Saturday that's fine by me!

Can everyone let me know if you are going or not and what you would prefer and I will book again.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi, I cant make the meet this time, unfortunately I am really struggling cash wise. My maternity pay has been all over the place and apparently I was overpaid so I got nothing this month and DH has been off work so we are really struggling  I can hopefully make the next one though!!


----------



## Mummy30

yeah, i cant make it this time either, sorry about that!


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya girls, I won't make this one either have a lovely lovely time though if you do make it along and I will meet you one day, hopefully with this little one on the outside!

Carol
xxx


----------



## gmac2304

i can manage this weekend, but if need be, we can always put it off til start of October!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

This weekend okay for me too - but if better waiting until October when more folks can manage fine by me


----------



## twinkle123

Not sure if I can make this weekend either.  October one should be okay though.  Will be quite close to my EC but hopefully shouldn't clash!
Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

hey girls! we arranging something for next weekend

Lainsy - i'm happy to do the organising this time if you want - I know you're busy at work just now!!! I'm on call next weekend for work (_Year End palava_) but anytime/anywhere is good for me, I might just need to shoot off early!

oh, and having my Sexing Scan on the Friday night so will have some news for you all... ??  ??  ??

xx


----------



## Mummy30

i think i should be ok for next weekend, thats if DP will let me lol, ive had a few dinners out without him recently.... feeling guilty.... so ill see!


----------



## Lainsy

Mrs Coops that would be brilliant if you want to organise it.  Unfortunately I will not manage next weekend, I have visitors from Australia coming to stay next Friday for a week and it's also my mum's 60th birthday so she is coming through.

Typical, would have loved to meet up again - definately next time


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Would love to meet up next weekend.  I'm playing at a concert on the Saturday evening and have a rehearsal in the afternoon so it would have to be Sunday for me. That's unless it's EC day!!!  

Thanks for organising it Gillian  
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Would love to meet up with you guys again but like Susan I can only manage Sunday?  And if it could be central as Lyle and I will need to bus it    Littlejohns on SchoolHill are VERY accommodating with the wee ones??  Just a suggestion??

D x


----------



## tissyblue

I can make Sunday - any time suits!

T


----------



## gmac2304

do we want to make it for this Sunday then, or will we try for the following weekend incase more of us can make it? what does everyone think?

either way, Littlejohns is good for me - not been there in _years_!!! @ 1pm does that suit everyone else?

let me know what weekend everyone prefers, and I will go with the majority!!!

xx


----------



## Mummy30

dont think i can be there guys.... we have to get a new bathroom and need all the pennies we can get... lame excuse i know but if DP was going out id be mad as we really really need to save. We are off to haven the week after too so im thinking id better not say im off out to lunch as we will be spending enough on ryan at haven....


----------



## Bloofuss

I can manage either weekend and hope its okay for Lyle to tag along - can always leave him with his dad??  Let me know xx


----------



## gmac2304

*Dons* - thats a shame, but totally understand!

*Bloo* - i'm OK with Lyle coming along!

xx


----------



## twinkle123

I'm okay with Lyle being there.  The wee cutie that he is!!!

Not sure about the following weekend.  Thinking ET might be around Saturday-ish.  Would still make it but depends how I'd be feeling.  Then again, being around success stories and pregnant ladies, might be a positive thing!  

Shame you can't make it Dons.  You'll just have to give the twins a big cuddle from me instead.   
x


----------



## gmac2304

rightio, seems the majority is for this Sunday (3rd Oct), so I will book a table at Littlejohns @ 1pm!  so far there is me, Nicky, Tissy, Susan, Debs & Lyle - Tissy, I am SOOOOOO sorry, I have forgotten you're real name!    

if anyone else wants to come, let me know asap - I will book a table on Thursday!

Bloo - does Lyle need a highchair now?

for the next meet, how about we organise a time & date now so everyone can put it in their diary - 6 weeks from now, so Sat 14th or Sun 15th November!!!  I will be in touch nearer the time to see who can manage it...

Gillian xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hey all

Count me in too for Sunday!

Sonia


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi I cant make this time either sorry, we are still struggling cash wise. Hope you all have a fab time.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Gillian

(Mum Brain) Sunday is the 4th?? and yes please if you could ask for a High Chair for Lyle that would be great   

See you all at 1.00pm looking forward to it  

D & L xx


----------



## gmac2304

just testing ya Debs - Sunday is indeed the 4th!!!      

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Gutted I am going to miss this weekend (especially a cuddle with Lyle  )

I can definately manage next meet up and either Sat 14th or Sun 15th November suits me.

Have fun


----------



## Bloofuss

Awwwwww Lainsey - HUGE Cyber cuddles to you from Lyle


----------



## gmac2304

[size=10pt][fly]*TABLE of 5 (plus Lyle) BOOKED for 1PM on SUNDAY @ LITTLEJOHNS*[/fly]

[fly]Table is booked under Cooper - see you all there![/fly]


----------



## tissyblue

Brill - ta
T


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Gillian.  Am I being thick or is it not 6 of us?  Maybe my drug filled mind is losing the ability to count!


----------



## gmac2304

ur right Susan - its for 6 of us plus Lyle!  I will go change the booking now...  

see you all tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks Gillian XX


----------



## gmac2304

hey girls!  work just called, so have to go in for a few hours tomorrow which means I probably won't make lunch!    wouldn't mind, but been waiting all day for the phone call & when do they decide to call - 6.30 on a Saturday evening!  what a waste of a weekend...

anyhoo, sorry - but the table it still booked & its under Cooper!  hope you all have a nice time...

Gillian xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Aw Gillian thats crap  

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Aww sorry to hear that Gillian.  Was looking forward to seeing your ever expanding bump.   Thanks for organising it anyway.  
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Oh no sorry we wont be seeing you! Well next time we see you you will be nice and big.  So who is going now then:

Bloo
Tissy
Susan
Me
Nicky


so its 1pm Littlejohns?


----------



## twinkle123

Yes, that's right Sonia.  Not forgetting the star of the show - Lyle!


----------



## Bloofuss

Sorry to hear you can't make it Nicky - oh me we are dwindling  

D x


----------



## Saffa77

sorry to hear that too!  Hope you feel better!

Ok so its Me, Bloo, Susan and Tissy?

Sonia


----------



## twinkle123

Oh sorry to hear you won't be there Nicky   Emotions are a funny thing though, so if you feel you have to spend the day with John, then that's what you need to do. It's not as if you've had 9 months to prepare for all you're going through as you've only got a short amount of time to cram everything into.  
x


----------



## Mummy30

have a great time girls....... ill hopefully be at the next one!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Just want to say thanks for lunch today.  Had a great time and can't wait to see you again next time.  
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

We had a fab time too - great to see you all

D & L xx


----------



## Saffa77

me 3!!

and Lyle aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawww all I can say is you so blessed!  He is Gorgeous!

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks Sonia - I know I am so so lucky I loves him SO much little charmer that he is - have to watch him with the ladies lol

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Glad to hear you all had a great time yesterday - can't wait for next one so I can meet up again!


----------



## tissyblue

Me 4! Needed a sleep after that dessert and custard!

Look after yourselves till we catch up again.

MrsCoops - thx for doing the arrangements. Hope the books balanced yesterday!

T


----------



## gmac2304

hey girls!    

just thinking that I said I would organise the next meet for Sat 14th/Sun 15th November - this will probably be the last one this year - so can you please let me know if a) you can manage that weekend, b) whether you prefer Sat or Sun and c) suggestions for somewhere to eat.

thanks,
Gillian xx


----------



## Mummy30

ello, i think i will come!!!  just checked diary, free both days, can do supper on saturday night or lunch on sunday??  but think i will come on my own and leave craig with the kids!!  or i may take my eldest.  i need a break lol.  

chiquitos is nice for food and will accomodate for buggies and babies.  but as long as parking is easy then im not bothered!


----------



## Lainsy

Yip count me in this time!  Can manage either day but would prefer Saturday.  Don't mind where we go, chiquitos or frankie & bennys down the beach?

Can easily give anyone a lift who needs one.


----------



## gmac2304

OK cool - Chiquito's it is!  there is a new one opening in Union Square - or does everyone find it easier to get to the one down the beach

so far there's me, Bev, Elaine & Nicky...anyone else

Gillian xx


----------



## Mummy30

i think the beach is easier for me for parking etc, i asked DS1 if he wanted to come along (hope no one minds) and he is thinking about it lol!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

IM BACK!!!  Either day ok for me but Sat be best as buses more regular!!

D x


----------



## gmac2304

*Dons* - I have no probs with you taking Ryan along...
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Chiquito's yummy - I love their garlic bread !!!

Dons will be happy for ds1 to come along, if he decides he wants to


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya ladies

Sorry but I wont be able to make the next meet up! hope to meet up with yous in the new year!!! HOpe you all have a good time!  and save some of those baby vibes for me for when i see you next as will be needing it then before my cycle  

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  I'm free to meet up too.  Don't mind what day although Sunday would be better for me.  Whatever's best for everyone else though - don't mind.

No problem with Ryan coming along.  
x


----------



## Mummy30

I think he wants to come!! He says he needs a break from dad and the twins lol. Ill take him to ramboland before if its at the beach area!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I cant make this one either, money still real tight in our house, but will hopefully make one in the new year!!


----------



## Lainsy

Hi all, just wondering what is happening for next weekend.  Is it Saturday lunch time we are meeting up?  Heading to Inverness next weekend and just wanting to let my folks know when I will be arriving as definately going to meet up first. Looking forward to it.


----------



## twinkle123

Don't think I can make Saturday.  Can make Sunday though x


----------



## Mummy30

I can make either!!  DP would prefer me to go saturday... but he doesnt mind really.  so either!


----------



## gmac2304

think the majority preferred Saturday, so unless I hear otherwise, 2pm in Chiquito's?

i'll book a table...Nicky, myself, Elaine, Bev, Ryan, Debs & Lyle?  Susan - sure you can't manage  

xx


----------



## Mummy30

ok, i have to be home by 5!! sure i can manage that, england are playing at 5 you see!!!  Ryan is definately coming    Hope he will be on his best behaviour!! he will be getting warned! lol, i wear him out at ramboland or foam factory before! yummy cant wait!!


----------



## gmac2304

can make it earlier if you want Bev - 1pm?  couldn't remember what time we booked for the last time...

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Saturday fab for me!  Is it Chiquetos in the new Union Square??  And if booking can I be a pain and ask for a high chair pls.

Thanks

D x


----------



## gmac2304

Chiquito's down the beach Bloo!  let me know if you want me to pick you up en-route...will have to clear out the back seat tho, all my [email protected] was thrown in there last week when we picked up our pram!  
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Mrs Coops

I will see what the weather is like as if it is dry then we will manage to walk down via the town, thanks for the offer of the lift but as Lyle much bigger now don't have a portable car seat.  So as I say depending on weather we will be there  

D x


----------



## Lainsy

I'm happy enough for us to meet at 1pm if you want?  Although 2pm is fine for me also!


----------



## Mummy30

whatever is fine by me.. even if meal is at 2 i can still leave at 4 to be home in time!  so just book anytime and me and ryan will be there!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  Have done some rearranging and think I might be able to make it on Saturday if it's at 1pm.  Will let you know for definite tomorrow.
Bed time now.  Night night
x


----------



## gmac2304

OK, 1pm on Saturday!  Chiquito's down the beach...

I'll book a table for 7 plus 1 highchair - it'll be under Cooper!

See you then...

xx


----------



## Mummy30

cool!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. I'll make it on Saturday but will have to rush straight away. Hope you don't think I'm rude!  
x


----------



## Lainsy

Great, looking forward to seeing everyone again - anyone needing a lift ?


----------



## gmac2304

*TABLE BOOKED*​
[fly]*Sat 14th Nov @ 1pm
Chiquito's, Aberdeen Beach*[/fly]

*See you there!!!*​


----------



## twinkle123

I'll have a lift if you're offering Elaine.  Just pure laziness on my part! Thanks  
x


----------



## Lainsy

No probs Susan.  DH is off to cinema for 12.45pm so I'll pick you up at 12.30pm if that is ok?

Should remember where you stay, if not I've got your number


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Elaine. See you then


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Really really sorry but don't think I will come tomorrow (so disappointed as was SO looking forward to it and seeing you all).  BUt Lyle is smoaring with the cold so don't want to be trailing down to the beach with him and with a few pregnant ladies anongst us don't want them getting Lyles bugs    

REALLy hope we can squeeze a meet in before Christmas?

D & L xx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Such a pity im missing this meet up as sounds like there are a few of yous going!!!  Would be nice to see all the bumps too!  Like I said keep some of those bump/baby vibes for me when we next meet    Have fun allx

PS aaaaaaw Bloo hope Lyle gets better soon!!!

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

awww, thats a shame Bloo!  big  to Lyle tho - hope he's feeling better soon!

*Bev* - better warn Ryan that there are gonna be a lot of women looking for cuddles tomorrow!?!?!   

xx


----------



## Mummy30

lol he doesnt do cuddles!!! you can try though!!!  Looking forward to my "special grown up day" with him, just us 2.  DP is looking forward to the peace too!!

We should do a xmas lunch somewhere, secret santas too hee hee


----------



## Lainsy

Aww Bloo we will miss you tomorrow but totally understand, Lyle comes first.  Give him big hugs from me xxx

Bev xmas lunch sounds great !!!

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow.  Even getting my hair cut in the morning for you all


----------



## twinkle123

That's a shame about Lyle. Will miss the big hugs we've had the past 2 meets. Never mind, give him a big hug from me.  
x


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for a great lunch today. Great to see you all again.
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Glad you all had a fab meet ladies - sorry to have missed it was looking forward to a catch up with you all but didn't want Lyle speading his bugs as well as his love to you all - he is much better in himself today but his runny nose still tripping him up lol    

Hope we manage a Chrissy lunch??


----------



## gmac2304

are we squeezing in a Xmas lunch, or would everyone prefer meeting up sometime in the New Year?
xx


----------



## Mummy30

i can do a xmas lunch, but more than happy to wait til jan too.

Just to let you know the dates i can manage....

5th/6th dec
lol thats about it!!!


----------



## twinkle123

I can manage a xmas lunch but if everyone would prefer to wait, I'm more than happy to wait
x


----------



## Bloofuss

I would LOVE to meet for a Chrissy lunch - but I can't do 5th/6th Dec (sods law).

D x


----------



## Lainsy

I would be happy to meet up for xmas lunch.  Can't manage Sat 12th or Sat 19th December but can manage any other time?!


----------



## Saffa77

would be lovely to catch up I can do both weekends of December but cant do anything from the 19th December as will be on hols

S


----------



## Mummy30

lainsy - does your company have a xmas doo?? we are at the palace on 19th and im at red house on 12th?!?!

sorry went off topic there


----------



## Lainsy

Dons my work are going to the football club on 4th December - left it late to book so that is why it is so early in December!!


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls just wondering if we are going to arrange a xmas lunch? Will need to think about getting booked if we are.


----------



## Bloofuss

Would LOVE to meet up can'r manage 5th or 6th Dec but rest of time im free!!!


----------



## Saffa77

would like a pre christmas meet but i am only available on w/e of 5th or the 12th after that im on holiday.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

I'd like to meet up again too.  Any date should be okay with me
x


----------



## Lainsy

Right - Bloo can't manage next weekend so that's out.

What about the following weekend?  I can't manage the Saturday as have football but can manage the Sunday.

So how does Sunday 13th suit everyone?


----------



## Saffa77

Sunday the 13th suits me too!


----------



## Bloofuss

Sunday the 13th fab for me too (and Lyle) - if okay to make in somewhere in the town as buses a nightmare on a Sunday

D x


----------



## Mummy30

hey ho

i cant manage this meet, can only do next weekend but its a BIG push, new bathroom going in this week so will be busy busy at weekend with decorating and DP wont be too impressed with me heading out. So think ill just see you all in the new year.  

Have a great meet tho!!!


----------



## tissyblue

Pencil me in if its Sun 13th.


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh, are you taking Rory?
x


----------



## tissyblue

Yes - will bring Rory if its ok with you guys?

T


----------



## Bloofuss

Defo.... dying to see/meet/hold him  

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Tissy did you think you would get to come without Rory    Can't wait to see him and have a cuddle!

Can't think of anywhere in town apart from Littlejohns or any of the restaurants in Union Square but reckon they will be heaving.  Does everyone fancy Littlejohns for say 1pm or 2pm or any other suggestions?

Let me know and I will happily book, better get booked sooner, rather than later.

So far we have me, Nicky and DD, Saffa, Bloo and Lyle, Tissy and Rory, Susan.  So that's 6 adults and Nicky's DD (sorry nicky not sure if allowed to mention names yet so thought better to play it safe?), Lyle and Rory.  Bloo - I presume you want a high chair for Lyle?  Nicky do you need one for DD?


----------



## gmac2304

sorry girls, i won't make this one - am going down to Glasgow for the weekend to see my niece & nephew before Xmas!  gutted though that i'll miss Xmas cuddles from S, Rory & Lyle!!!    will hopefully be able to fit in a meet sometime in January before I drop!  

Gillian xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

I can actually come along to this, if yooz will have me??  i just live 2 mins walk from Littlejohns and i plan on getting the rest of my xmas shopping then anyhoo...
Fingers crossed i will have good news to tell as i test the day before!!

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

hiya all

Yes Littlejohns is fine for 1pm - of course you welcome gems!! and cant wait to see Rory and S too!!!

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

maybe we should make it say 12.30 even?  so Nikki has time for her main too?? what yous think?


----------



## gmac2304

aaaaah BOO!!!  i wanna be there to help celebrate Gem's        

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yes, 1pm is fine with me too.  Makes no difference to me about the time so whatever suits everyone else.
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

okies can everyone whos going PM me... i haven't a clue what your names are or what yooz look like...LOl!!  Disgrace as i've been yapping to yooz for over a year...
If yooz have ********... can i have your names/email address so i can add yooz??  
xxxx


----------



## gmac2304

i'm on ** too Gemz - Gillian Cooper - profile picture is my scan pic!

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Gems great you are coming too!  I've added you on ******** and I'll pm you my mobile number.

So if we book for 12.30pm on Sunday 13th December 2009 for 7 adults - Me, Nicky, Saffa, Bloo, Tissy, Susan, Gems and 2 highchairs for S and Lyle.  As Sonia says that will give Nicky time to get her main too - is that ok with everyone?

Problems with Littlejohns, I have just phoned and tried to book but they wont take Sunday lunch bookings - only take bookings from 4pm.  Stupid if you ask me.

Other option is to try Union Square - Chiquito or Frankie & Benny's?  Or does anyone know anywhere else in town?


----------



## twinkle123

Pizza Express would work too.  Not too expensive for this time of year either!
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Gems

Yup count me and Lyle in and Pizza Express would be good for me or Union Square whatever is the best for ladies and bubbas!!  The beach would be ok wether permitting as don't fancy walking down there in the rain lol lol


----------



## Saffa77

Yeah Pizza express mmmmmmmmmmmmm sounds like an awesome plan and I think easy for everyone to get to too!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I am sad I cant come , I really need to make it to one eventually!!!! 

I am on ******** too have added most of you I think though


----------



## Saffa77

I havent added you on SNS - what is your address and name?


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls 

I think Pizza express is a good idea aswell...  Union square is ok but it might be mobbed on the Sunday afternoon...but then again so will most places...LOL

xx


----------



## peglet

Ladies

I haven't mentioned coming before, but think i'd like too.  however it's DD 2nd birthday on 13th so can't come this time...maybe next one...

However..... please be very very careful with showing your email addresses.... it's just not us that use these boards, there will be lurkers....

Pegs


----------



## Mummy30

yeah, i was away to say that about email addresses too.  I would use PMs for that...


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks yeah I have deleted oops !!!!


----------



## Lainsy

Before I go and try and book Pizza Express is it the one in Belmont Street or Union Street ?  

If we can't get booked there I will just phone Chiquitos / Frankie & Benny's in Union Square to see if we can get anything and failing that will try down the beach.  Hopefully we will get Pizza Express though!


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, that is us booked for Pizza Express in Belmont Street, Aberdeen for next Sunday 13th December at 12.30pm.  Booked for 7 adults - Me, Nicky, Saffa, Bloo, Tissy, Susan, Gems and 2 highchairs for S and Lyle.  Tissy have also asked for room for buggy for Rory.

Anyone else wanting to go let me know and I will phone and amend booking.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks Lainsy xx


----------



## abdncarol

Lainsy I'd like to come along too and have Eva with me in her pushchair.  Thanks xx


----------



## Lainsy

Carol that's great - I have phoned and amended booking.  Will pm you my mobile number just in case you need it.  If anyone else needs just let me know but I think most have it!

As Nicky says this is going to be sooooo good.  Lots of cuddles with all the babies


----------



## Mummy30

awww noooooo

no fair. i cant go


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Its ok Dons I cant manage either, hopefully one of the next ones though


----------



## tissyblue

Cheers Lainsy. Thanks for booking us in.

Went on solo outing to Union Square yesterday. Never thought it would be so difficult to get somewhere to eat with a buggy! Two places couldn't find a space for me + a buggy and Nandos was self service (yeah, balance the tray on my head?) Ended up in Costa with a coffee and cake......

Have to say I was underwhelmed by the whole experience (except the Hobbycraft place which was amazing). Bought some blue finger paint and made a hand and footprint of Rory to put in his Daddy's birthday card for tomorrow. Rory was underwhelmed by the whole artistic experience too!

T


----------



## Mummy30

tissy - i was the same.... cant get their via trinity centre due to the steps so have to go all the way round.. then when crossing the road, its more steps, so you walk down to the lights and its all cobbles and not a proper crossing there. the crossing is by the steps.  Hopeless for buggies and wheelchairs... 

sorry - off topic.. im blaming tissy!!


----------



## Bloofuss

YUP off topic but re the buggy - totally agree - nitemare!!  Im going to the burger place on Tuesday for lunch anyone been there in Union Sq are are they a nitemare for babies??


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya girls, I am just warning you that I think I might have to call off tomorrow.  I've been in bed for most of the afternoon, sorry if TMI but second period has arrived after having Eva and it's worse than I've ever had before, getting really painful cramps in my tummy and popping pills like there is no tomorrow and very heavy too.  There is something against me meeting you guys as something always seems to go wrong, aaahhhh!   that tomorrow is another day and that it might get a bit better but know my periods from the past day 2 and 3 are by far my worst so not looking forward to during the night or tomorrow.  Sorry Lainsy to muck up the bookings but will advise tomorrow morning how I'm feeling.  Looks like i'll be watching X Factor in bed  
Sorry to be a moan
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

I'm still not feeling great here. Been coughing and wheezing most of the day and my throat is just aching.  Like Carol, just giving you warning that I might not be up to lunch tomorrow.  Just wouldn't want to spread my germs to everyone.  Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll make it though.  
x


----------



## Mummy30

have a great meet today girls.... no way i could have managed, recovering from last night (only had 5 drinks but boy, did it take it out of me!) and DP is on painting duty so im keeping the twins occupied!  well trying to with my punding headache....

hope susan and carol are feeling well enough to go

carol - regarding the AF.... i have the same problem, ive never been the same since having my 2


----------



## abdncarol

Girls going to bail out of today, Lainsy sorry to be a pest re the bookings.  Been up most of the night with my tummy and feeling pretty rotten so plan to have a lie down this afternoon and Mike can take care of Eva.  Have a fab fab time and I promise next year I will definitely be coming along as been rubbish this year so far.  Susan hope you're feeling much better today.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Carol, sorry to hear you're still not feeling better.  You take care of yourself, that is the main thing and don't worry about the booking.  We will meet up again next year and get to see you then.  

Susan, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for yet another great meet today. Isn't Rory just so cute and tiny?  S is just adorable and doing very well for having had such major changes recently.  And Lyle, well what can I say - still the ladies man!

Hope you're feeling okay Carol.  Can't wait to meet you and Eva in 2010. 
Susan  
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Ditto from me

Had a fab day today ladies great to see you all again.  Thanks for letting me hold Rory - didnt want to give him back hes gorgeous - oh no hope Im nae getting brooody!!!  Ha ha have enough with my little monkey - thanks ladies for all his cuddles and apologies again Lainsy for him spuking over you    .  S was just a little doll too Nicky xx

Well gotta go Lyle eating the computer lead...............................

Look forward to more meets (and more babies in 2010)  

D x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

OMG girls

I completely forgot about this!!  I don't have access to the internet as my broadband is on the blink!!  Wasn't in the best of moods either...i had a stinking cold too which hasn't helped.

So sorry xxxx


----------



## tissyblue

Nice to see you all again - especially to meet S for the first time (not forgetting Nicky's DH!) and the "ladies man" Lyle!

Sonia - have a great holiday (v. jealous!)

T


----------



## Saffa77

Me 3!

Lovely to meet S, Rory and Lyle!! Pizza was really delicious too YUMMY!!  Gems so sorry you  missed it and hope to meet up next year.
Carol sorry you couldnt make it either hope you feeling better!

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Girls I had a great time too.  Loved meeting Rory and S and seeing the difference in Lyle - still the ladies man I see.  

Can't wait for the next one, it is great to get together.


----------



## gmac2304

hey girls!  am still here...  

i'm up for meeting up again, but not 100% sure of my plans over the next few weeks...    ...so just make a date - if I can make it, I'll be there (hopefully with mini Coops)!!!

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Why, is something happening Gillian!?!    Can't be long now!  

What do we think then girls?  When's best for everyone?
x


----------



## twinkle123

Yes, I'll happily do the organising.  Just let me know who's free and when.
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Im back to work on 26th of this month so will defo be up for a meet to cheer me up!!!  Free most weekends at the mo!!

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Who else wants a meet pretty soon?  I'm happy to sort out the details this time
x


----------



## Saffa77

I would be keen what about this coming weekend?? otherwise the weekend after that??


Sx


----------



## tissyblue

At the moment I can manage either day, most weekends in Feb.

Cheers
T


----------



## Lainsy

I can't manage Sat 23rd or Sat 30th January but can manage any other time.


----------



## twinkle123

Right, how does Sunday 7th February sound for everyone?
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Susan

Yeah sounds fine for me - whearabouts we looking at going?


----------



## Bloofuss

Fine for us x


----------



## Mummy30

girls im going to have to miss this one... got a few expenses coming up.. have to pay for bathroom this week, DS1 has his birthday party the week after and we've booked to go away to manchester in march so have had to pay the flights and hotel this week too, so needless to say we have to save a wee bit. i would be mad if DP announced he was going for lunch so i think its only fair that i dont attend this meet!!   hope everyone understands.


----------



## twinkle123

Yes, we understand Bev
x


----------



## gmac2304

i'm hoping to be there...depends on when bub's arrives!  am booked in to be induced on 5th Feb, so might not make it - am sure you will all understand tho!  

xx


----------



## Lainsy

I can manage then, looking forward to it.  Where are we going?


----------



## twinkle123

So far we have Susan, Nicky, Debs, Sonia, Gillian and Elaine. Plus Lyle and S.

Any ideas for where to go?
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Can me and V come this time? Have been meaning to come for ages but always been skint, might actually have some money this month though.


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah.  Come along.  Can't wait to meet you and Vincent  
x


----------



## tissyblue

Count me and R in.

(Rubbish excuse Mrs Coops!)
T


----------



## abdncarol

Girls I'd love to come along too, sure that weekend is fine for us too.  Be fab to meet you all for the first time xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I will be happy to go anywhere as long as you can give me directions, I dont know pizza express, I do know the beach area. But happy for anywhere.


----------



## Bloofuss

Pizza Express was good for us as with busing it city centre better for me and the wee man x


----------



## Saffa77

Yes Pizza express belmont was good last time and easy for all to get too!

YUM!

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

You kept that one quiet!!!


----------



## Saffa77

hahahahahahahhahahaa yeah one STONKING hangover alright!!! OUCH!  hahahahaha Bloo I mentioned it think before you arrived so all the ladies knew!  

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Ah yes Sonia, the hangover!  I remember well!!!

So Pizza Express okay with everyone?  Won't book it quite yet inase more want to and haven't said yet.
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Fine by me haven't tried Lyle with Pizza yet lol


----------



## Saffa77

oh bless her little soul she got such a fright when she burnt herself that day!  You did handle it well though must say


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, Pizza Express fine by me and Bomber, Bomber especially loved the chocolate cake last time


----------



## twinkle123

Ah well, whatever Bomber wants, Bomber shall get! x


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls!  really hope that I will make this lunch with bubs, but it ain't looking like he's planning on making an appearance soon...  

will keep you updated tho!

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Going to phone Pizza Express in Belmont Street tomorrow to book for Sunday 7th February.  What time is best for those with babies, toddlers etc?

Booking for 9 adults: Nicky, Debs, Sonia, Cheryl, Tissy, Elaine, Carol, Susan and Gillian (on the off chance you're there!)  Is it 3 highchairs for Lyle, S and Vincent?

Hope I haven't missed anyone!
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Highchair for my wee man please and what time did we meet last time 1.30pm??  As that was okay for me??


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Whatever time is ok for me as V will have a sleep in car most likely on the way in, and yes please a highchair.

Thanks


----------



## Bloofuss

12.30 would be fine for me also x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all
Just checked back and it was 12.30 last time.  Will phone and book for 9 adults and 3 highchairs tomorrow.  Let me know if anyone else wants to go and I'll amend the booking.  Think we've got most people this time though.  Great stuff!
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks for the Susan just hope ive got rid of this stinky cold before then!!    

D x


----------



## twinkle123

That's us booked for Pizza Express, Belmont Street on Sunday 7th February at 12.30
Booked for 9 - Nicky, Debs, Sonia, Cheryl, Tissy, Gillian, Elaine, Carol and Susan plus 3 highchairs.

Let me know if anyone else wants to come along and I can phone to change the booking.

Had to pay a £45 deposit over the phone but we can sort all that out on Sunday.
Susan
x


----------



## twinkle123

Forgot to say, the table's booked under the name Purvis
x


----------



## twinkle123

They ask for a deposit if you're booking for more than 8.
x


----------



## gmac2304

think you'd better count me out for Sunday - think I maybe otherwise engaged!!!  

promise I'll be at the next one though...

G xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Really Really sorry but im not going to make it tomorrow so miffed to be missing meeting you all again as was SO looking forward to it but Lyle has conjunctivitis and it is "highly" contagious so im  sure you wouldn't thank me if I took him along    

He is okay not in any pain no fever or upset etc just one eye is bloodshot and seeping green gunk (lovely) so phoned NHS 24 and have been advised to keep it clean with cooled boiled water and hopefully it should clear up if not will take him to the doc on Monday.  Its been doing the rounds at the nursery (along with Chicken Pox) so to be expected I guess.

Hope you all have a fab time tomorrow will be thinking of you all (Lyle will be miffed missing all his usual hugs etc) but hopefully be right as rain for the next meet as im sure there will be another.  

D & L xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi bloo

Oh booooooooooooooooooo! Was looking forward to seeing you and having some cuddles with Lyle!!  I too had conjuctivitis actually about 3 weeks ago - no pain just very irritating! Hope he gets well soon without having to see the doctor poor wee mite!  Hopefully see you soon.  Think of me next week !!!!! EEEEK Nipping !

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

HAHAHAHA not on the sauce tonight but on a concoction of other 'sauces' making my teeth rattle!! LOL


Sx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi folks. I too am really really sorry, but I wont make it either, I have been in bed most of the day today DH has given me the flu I think, just been feeling rotten and weak. I think it will be a day in bed I think, plus I wouldnt want to give it to you all. 

I will hopefully get the next one as was really looking forward to meeting you all.

So sorry to mess up the booking.

Take care and enjoy it all.


----------



## starrynight

NickyB71 said:


> You druggie!!! LOL


Lol i was thinking that 2 xx


----------



## twinkle123

Aww. So sorry you 2 can't make it tomorrow.  Hopefully next time  
So, unless there's any changes, should be:
Nicky, Sonia, Tissy, Elaine, Carol and Susan. Plus S, Rory and Eva.

I'll give them a phone in the morning to amend the booking for 6 plus 1 high chair.

See you all at 12.30.
x


----------



## twinkle123

Great seeing you all again.  You're all just fab!!!


----------



## abdncarol

I had a lovely time girls and it was soooo fab to meet you all face to face, makes me feel like you're "real" friends if you know what I mean.  Sonia good luck for this week, will be thinking about you and    this is your time and that it all goes well.  Susan good luck with your test results, we're all hoping this is your year petal and sounds like Glasgow are far more advanced in their treatment.  Elaine not long to go now, you are looking great, makes me miss my bump.  Tracy was lovely to meet you and rory is such a good baby, he's just a wee cutie and he was so good being passed to everyone, I wish Eva was like that.  Nicky just how adorable is S, what a gorgeous littel girl and she is so lucky to have such fantastic parents as you and John.
Well better try and get a quick cup of coffee before madam wakens up and the chaos begins.  Just ordered her an over the door bouncer, if it gives me 20 mins to get some jobs done then will be worth it.  
Big  
Carol
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Aw thanks ladies for missing Lyle and I we really missed you guys too..... Lyle's eye better more so the cold now (snotty nose) and he can't breathe all blocked up shame just wish he coule BLOW    

Hope you all had a great meet can't wait 
till see you all again!!  

D x


----------



## clasha1

Hi all ave not been on here since by BFN last year..

Am on the dreaded 2ww again and due to test this thursday.  Was feelin ok up until today but been feeling really dizzy and a bit stressed out!

Had a FET this time - just praying that this works this time xx


----------



## gmac2304

Clasha - good luck for Thurs!

we up for arranging another meet soon ladies  i have someone that wants to meet you all...  

Gillian & Kyle xx


----------



## Lainsy

Oh can't wait to meet Kyle - and hopefully I can manage too. Would offer to organise but think someone else should just in case I am otherwise engaged


----------



## Saffa77

Yes Im pretty much free in March too so whenever really.  Cant wait to meet Kyle too....

Whereabouts we thinking??

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

Id quite like to jump in at the deep end and take my two... but id like my DP to accompany me just to help me with getting the twins out the car.. then he can go off with R at cadonas like he did before...

Id have to check with him though but i cant do 13/14th... im in manchester (yipeeeee) and after that i can only do a sunday and would prefer the beach area so DP can take R out.  

Im just a bit scared taking my two out on my own but i know everyone will help me!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I would like to come along too, beach area also good for me as DH can go off to Codonas and play then meet me after lunch xx 

27th and 28th be good for me as after pay day again lol


----------



## Bloofuss

Another meet would be fab ladies since we missed the last one!!  All going well with Lyle I can only manage Sat 27th March as Lyle's bday party 21st March and Mothers Day 14th March!!!

D x


----------



## Lainsy

I'll fit in with whatever is planned if Im not otherwise engaged !!!

Sat 27th - I will be a mummy by then so maybe Bomber will even make it along in person


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all
I'm free pretty much any time in March. 
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Nicky

Yeah that would be good Nicky - good we all have a turn organising.. think we all agreed boulevard as easier for all?  What about that mexican is it chiquitos? is that any good??

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

I've love to come along and meet you all.  Be nice to put faces to the names and messages.  I'm only free on the 28th, I have a wedding on the 20th and going to see Sound Of Music on the 27th  .

Ohh and also i'm easy about the place to meet, althought if I had to choose it's TGI's everytime.
Jxx


----------



## Mummy30

HELLO the 28th is fine by me... if i was to select a time it would be earlier rather than later but only as my two nap from around 130 but i can easy change their routine.. sure they will be all different anyway.  

Mind u, if i dont get this car business sorted soon i wont make it. sure i will tho. 

anywhere at beach is fine, chiquitoes was lovely last time as was TGI's.  Would need 2 high chairs for my two and space for a big buggy!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

28th be fine with me, and would need a highchair also, can take a small folding buggy but would need a bit of space to put it. Anywhere at beach would be fine with me.


----------



## abdncarol

28th suits me too girls, I will probably ask Mike to take Eva but will see how it goes nearer the time.  Better go ask him now  
xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya - I have had a look at my off duty for work and the only day I have free is the 28th - that is if I dont get asked to work (which is always a possibility).


----------



## twinkle123

28th is fine with me too.  Not fussy where we go.  TGI's is always good though!
x


----------



## jackabean72

Looking forward to it already ladies, i am a little nervous about meeting everyone   xx


----------



## twinkle123

Don't worry about it Jackie.  Everyone's just as nice as they seem on here x


----------



## fionamc

Hi all,
Nicky, thanks for the PM.  I would love to come along to a meet but like Jackabean I am quite nervous as I'm fairly shy.  Saying that, I can't manage the 28th which seems to be the most popular choice.  We're off to Seaton Sands with the caravan on the 27th after the school s break up.  First time away with Freya, so will see how it goes. 
Will hopefully manage to the next one though!
Fiona X


----------



## tissyblue

Pencil me in - will have to confirm nearer to 28th - but hope to make it.

Jura Beagle's doggy agility class  is at half twelve so I will have to explain to her why I can't take her that day. There are bound to be tears...... 

T


----------



## Mummy30

tissy- thats funny!!

OMG everyone is going to turn and stare at our convoy of buggies!!    we'd better ask for a MASSIVE table.....


----------



## Mummy30

what about elaine... she may have bomber with her


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Finally a meet i can manage...nothing can stop me this time!!  Not doing treatment at the moment, so no excuse there either.

I can manage 27th or 28th March xx


----------



## Lainsy

OMG reading the list - Elaine and Bomber, space for buggy - that is surreal    I really hope bomber arrives early enough for me to make it but will keep you informed


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh, lots of people going. Great stuff!
Correct me if I'm wrong, but do I get a special prize for being the only one to have been to all meets?   
x


----------



## tissyblue

What about a cocktail or a massive ice cream dessert with a sparkler


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Oooooh spearkly ice cream


----------



## mommyof2

Hiya ladies! Wont be able to make it for 12.30 but can i arrive maybe a fair bit later like around 1ish? Is that okay?

-may-


----------



## mommyof2

also, forgot to say....sparkly ice cream...YUM,......shall go and have a dream about it tonite...
also Nicky, for me will be space for buggy and possibly a high chair...will let you know closer to the date!

Thanks!


----------



## abdncarol

TGIs is perfect.  I feel guilty that I don't take Eva along but honestly she just cries whenever she's anywhere different and think it's good for Daddy and Eva to have bonding time too.  Hopefully he can come in with her to say hello or I might just drive.  Just don't think I'm an awful mummy for not brining her.


----------



## Saffa77

Yes TGIs is fine thanks Nicky!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

TGIS is good for me, haven't been there for years!!  Can't wait to meet you all xx


----------



## jackabean72

TGI's is good for me   xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

1pm and tgi's fine with me


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  1pm at TGI's is fine with me too
x


----------



## Lainsy

Fine with me too - hopefully !!


----------



## Saffa77

1pm fine for me 2!

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

Well okay - my name is ... .................................................................
............................... ........................................
............................................... ...

Kerry            

xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I dont think I know everyones name actually??


----------



## button butterfly

I would just like Ker or Kez or Button.  xx


----------



## Lainsy

I'm Elaine but my friends do call me Lainsy so answer to either!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I'm Cheryl  if anyone is uncomfortable putting name on here you can PM me


----------



## twinkle123

No surprise here but I'm Susan!
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

susan_p said:


> No surprise here but I'm Susan!
> x


----------



## jackabean72

I'm Jacqueline but prefer Jackie xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781




----------



## mommyof2

Hi I am May....


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

I am so miffed can't managed Sunday the 28th only day next month I can do is the Sat 27th so sorry not to make it as would really love to see and meet you all esp after not making it to the last one  

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Aww. So sorry you can't make it. 2 meets without Lyle's smiles and cuddles. Boo! Hopefully see you at the next one
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Be sorry not to meet you and Lyle Bloo


----------



## Mummy30

Im definately coming, but ive only got my side by side buggy as the other one wont fit into the new courtesy car, but at least the car seats are in safely.  So maybe best to mention it to TGI man as its quite wide....  oh and im taking the even deeper plunge and coming on my own!!


----------



## peglet

Thanks for the PM about this meet up - unfortunately the out-laws are coming to visit that weekend, so I'll be tied to the cooker......

Have a ball
Pegs


----------



## mommyof2

That's fine with me.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I can leave my pushchair in car and hopefully get parked nearby which may make it easier.


----------



## Mummy30

ok, i CANT leave my buggy. I CANT cope without it!!!  They will need to sleep in it (thats the plan anyway as they dont sit in highchairs for very long )      And it doesnt help matters that its a side by side buggy either as it will require lots of room to accomodate it. Ill maybe have to give it a miss and go when i get my car back and can get my other buggy in the boot.  Actually, we've eaten out the past 4 nights so i dread to think what my bank balance would be like so ill just come to the next meet. Sorry girls, next time though.


----------



## Mummy30

its ok nicky, dont want to cause a fuss....... if it was my front/back buggy i would have asked you to call and ask but cause its the side by side they would have to move seats etc to accomodate it.


----------



## twinkle123

Aww Bev. Sorry you won't be able to make it.  You must come across so many problems every day with having twins. You'll have lots of advice for Sonia soon!  I'm sure it'll get easier as they get older!
x


----------



## Mummy30

susan - i think im destined not to make this meet really... must be fate that im not meant to go.


----------



## twinkle123

from me too!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

sorry I wont get to meet you Bev!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

NickyB71 said:


> Just this next time Cheryl, we're gonna do all we can so that Bev and the twinnies can make the meet after next!!


Yay


----------



## Mummy30

Well.... i think i may have changed my mind about coming.. but ill take R with me again....  want to meet everyone xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

[fly]Yay[/fly]


----------



## jackabean72

I can confirm i'll be there xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Nicky

I am in toox

Soniax


----------



## Mummy30

YEP, me and R are coming.....


----------



## twinkle123

I'll be there
x


----------



## mommyof2

me too! Am coming!
May


----------



## abdncarol

I'm coming too, as long as mike doesn't get too fed up of me always going out but so far he says it's fine  .  

Carol
xx


----------



## tissyblue

R has his best bib looked out. He says I can tag along too!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Me and V be there all being well!


----------



## tissyblue

Don't tell Jura - she'll be devastated at not getting to come.....  Her table manners are really rather good....for a beagle, that is!


----------



## twinkle123

Aww poor Jura not getting to come.  We won't tell!


----------



## abdncarol

I could bring Monty and the two hounds could cause chaos (lot of cs there) in the restaurant  , just like that Sophie what's her face song....Murder on the Dancefloor.


----------



## Bloofuss

Sniff Sniff - so miffed im gonna miss the meet this weekend - hurry up with the next one lol


----------



## twinkle123

You'll be missed Debs   Oh and Lyle too!


----------



## Bloofuss

Awww thanks Susan - grrrrrrr so annoyed as it's a fuddy duddy meet of DP's rellies YAWN!!!  - Hope DP doesn't come on here lol


----------



## Saffa77

oh bloo you and Lyle will definately be missed wanted to give him a happy birthday bosie!! Next time you have to come!!  

Yeah would be funny if DP got on here wouldnt it?  

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

I cant come    sorry So wanted to know what everyone looked like and names to faces  

My rant is on the other page  

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Sorry to hear you can't come Button. Hopefully next time
x


----------



## Mummy30

1pm tomorrow?? is that right?? are we meeting at the bar?


----------



## twinkle123

Can't wait! Yum yum  
x


----------



## Saffa77

mmmmmmmmmmmmm im keen for the ribs!!  See you's then!
Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry ladies, not feeling too well so won't be able to make it.    Was looking forward to meeting you all however just really tired and worn down xx


----------



## gmac2304

mmmmm, can't wait!  Kyle's looking forward to it too...  

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Have a fab one ladies Lyle got loadsa cuddles on hold for you all xx


----------



## mommyof2

That's fine Nicky! Thanks! We will be there! Hope no one minds us coming together with our coughs and colds! 

May


----------



## abdncarol

Girls I'm sorry but going to have to cancel from today.  Mike has been ill most of the night, poor lad, so I'll make sure he stays in bed and I'll take care of Eva.  She is getting better at being out and about but don't want to chance it and have her screaming the whole time.
Have a lovely time and sorry I'm missing it.
Carol
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Morning ladies,

I'm really sorry I wont make it today, V has been up half the night, think he is cutting another tooth and he is just miserable.
Sorry to mess up the booking - have a lovely time, someone have an oreo milkshake for me I was looking forward to one


----------



## Mummy30

OMG everyone is cancelling   hope babies and husbands get well soon girls xx


----------



## mommyof2

Hi girls! Thanks for today! I had a good time!

-May & Maxwell-


----------



## Mummy30

me too... R is still hyper, just sent him to his room to calm down


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Was good to meet you all too!  

Dons - R is so funny!

May - glad you enjoyed the meet lovely to meet cutie Maxwell too!

Mrscoops - your wee man is so cute too !!

Tissy - So cute Rory is!!!!

Just had a coffee and creme egg for dessert!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Great to see you all again today.  Especially good to meet May and Maxwell.  See, we don't bite!  Just sorry I had to rush away for my psychic reading!!!
x


----------



## tissyblue

.....and what did she say Susan? LOL if she said "you have just been out for lunch with some chums".

Lovely to see you all again and meet R, Kyle, May and Maxwell for the first time. 

Had roast beef and sticky toff pud at 4pm! Hungry again......


----------



## mommyof2

yeah Susan, what did she say Hope it went well for you!

It was definitely great meeting you all today!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Glad you all had a fab day today - was thinking of you all - defo hope we make the next one.

D & L xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just posted what she said on the other thread.
x


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, anyone available for catching up on Sunday 2nd May?  Jamie would love to meet his very special friends


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya

im free on that Sunday where you thinking about?


----------



## Lainsy

Morning girls.  Had a text from Gillian to say that she and Kyle can manage on Sunday 2nd May.

Was thinking of down the beach again if that suits?  Does anyone want to try Frankie & Bennys for a change or stick with good old TGIs?


----------



## jackabean72

I'd love to come meet everyone    Sunday 2nd May is good with me too. xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Think maybe we should try Frankie and Bennys for a change?

Sx


----------



## mommyof2

We should be able to manage that Sunday..... Anywhere is fine with us!

May


----------



## Bloofuss

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww WE can't managed that Sunday sob sob can manage following weekend - but understand you not changing it for me  

Bloo xx


----------



## fionamc

Can't believe it!  We never go away really and the last meet was during school Easter hols and we were away in our caravan and this time we are away for the weekend for my brother's wedding in Perth.  Maybe the next one....


----------



## Mummy30

Dont think ill manage either.... my last day of being 29      hoping to be busy with the family that weekend as its a long weekend too.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Don't think I can make that date either.  Sorry!  
x


----------



## mommyof2

We should be able to make any of those dates....just keep me posted!


----------



## tissyblue

We're off to visit the outlaws up north that weekend - have fun!
T


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

We can manged weekedn of 8th/9th May or the following week (I think)  Le me know whats best for all xx


----------



## jackabean72

I'm confused what weekend we trying to meet up now   xxx


----------



## Saffa77

I think Lainsy could only make it that weekend so think the 2nd May is still going ahead and then we will have antoher meet up afterwards when we all can?  Dont know exactly best speak to Lainsy.
Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi folks, I am fairly new to this site( although not the fertility journey) and delighted to see there is a meet being planned in Aberdeen . Would love to come along. What time is meeting at Frankie and Bennys on Sunday 2nd May?


----------



## fionamc

Hi Gwen,

Firstly, massive congrats on your BFP after such a long journey both time and distance wise!

I think there is some doubt over the date of the meet as there are quite a lot of people who can't make it - myself included. I haven't yet managed to make it to a meet but hopefully will manage to get to the next one if it's not May 2nd.

Guess youC should just keep an eye on this thread.

[fly]  congratulations again  [/fly]


----------



## Lainsy

I can only manage 2nd May as DH going to drive me as I am not allowed to drive until I have my check-up from dr and they wont do it until 8 weeks.  Really annoyed as a lot of people drive well before then but dr wont see me before 8 weeks as it is a joint appointment with Jamie for his check-up and jabs.  DH works 2 out of 3 weekends so wouldn't manage the following weekend.  I appreciate a few people can't manage however so if everyone wants to make it the following weekend that's fine and I can just come to the next one after that.

The ones that can manage on 2nd May are me, Sonia, Gillian, May, Jackie and Gwen.  Let me know what everyone thinks.  I am happy to organise things if need be.

One day we will manage a meet where everyone will manage


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry Lainsy I can't manage the 2nd now, going to see my mum down the road.  Next time x


----------



## button butterfly

Sorry girls I cant come, it is hubby's weekend off and we might be going away to celebrate our wedding anniversary which is 5th May.  I would have loved to come and meet you all.  Hopefully next time  

Button


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Lainsy, 

thank you for taking the time to arrange meet for 2nd May. Really looking forward to meeting up with you all next week . Guess these things are difficult to organise for everyone to attend. Count me in


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya

Yeah im in for the 2nd too - and if all the other ladies want to have another meet for the following weekend we can organise that too?  I would be happy to organise this time?  Let me know.  I can't the weekend after that as will be off to portugal for a few days - Yay sunshine and beach!

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Yeah if your speaking about the 9th Sonia, i'd be up for that!  

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Yes Sunday the 9th if it suits all?

Let me know where you guys prefer too what about pizza express YUM YUM YUM  Otherwise any other suggestions welcome and Ill book etc.

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Pizza express is fine with me  xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Now I am really confused (and it doesn't take much)  

Are we still meeting up on 2nd as well as 9th?  If so I can arrange the 2nd for Frankie & Bennys or TGIs - wherever can fit us in.


----------



## Saffa77

Lainsy LOL - yes 2nd and then the rest on the 9th LOL LOL.

I am in for both.  Yeah Frankies or TGI or the 2nd is fine.

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Ok, thanks Sonia !!

I'll book F&Bs or TGIs for Sunday 2nd May at 1pm for me, Sonia, Gillian, May and Gwen.  Roxy do you still want me to book for you too meantime? (sorry it's not Pizza Express that day  )

Anyone else wanting to go on 2nd let me know or if time doesn't suit.  Do we need any highchairs, room for prams etc?


----------



## twinkle123

Oh my brain!!!! Well and truly confused here! I'll check which weekend I can manage and tell whoever needs to know.
x


----------



## Saffa77

LOL - its not that confusing ladies co'mon! LOL

So for the 2nd - let Lainsy know and she will book for either TGI or Frankies for 1pm.

for the 9th - let me know - thinking of Pizza express but ideas welcome - so far I have:  Me, Roxyfoxy +S and Jacka.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

im not confused.... but i cant come to either......  have a nightout for my 30th on the 8th so dont think ill be ready to eat anytime on the 9th!! haha


----------



## Saffa77

mummy30- OH no well then next time then..................... Yeah you definately will not feel like eating!!!! HANGOVER DELUXE!!! wish i was still 30!  LOL

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeee!!  We can manage the 9th and Pizza Express cool for us - fab looking forward to it


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all

Ok just to check for the 9th we have:

Me
Nicky and S (high chair)
Bloo and Lyle (High chair)
Jacka
Gwendy
Fionamc & F ( high chair)
Twinkle
Lainsy and J

anyone else just let me know.

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Saffa,

I would also like to come along on the 9th . Lookin forward to meeting everyone.  Saffa noticed you are on auto immune meds like myself. I stipulated to doc I wanted heparin, prednisilone and aspirin therapy this time ,as for DH and myself this was going to be our last treatment having had 17 to date. 2 years ago I was diagnosed with having high no. natural killer cells by clinic in America who prescribed IVIG I.V.infusions and steroids. I conceived but lost baby at 7 weeks. I am almost 8 weeks now so this is STILL  very stresssful time for me. I do have some bleeding however ultrasound showed little heartbeat. Doc also referred to another dark area which he thinks could be another SAC !!! however it was very small and he was unsure if this may be a bleed /haematoma which may reabsorb. Guess I will know more at my next scan. 
Just wondering if you will be taking auto immune drugs for first trimester only or for rest of your pregnancy?
Did you mention you had doppler and if so what model? Did you buy or rent ?
Thanx for any info - awake at 3.00 this morning - mind working overtime  J x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Gwendy yes ill put you on the list too.  Wow you have had a long journey havent you!! But you got there in the end.  Yes I too am on all the drugs.  Intralipid drips, prednisolne, clexane and aspirin.  I have started weaning off the prednisolne as you supposed to take them up to about 12 weeks and the intralipid drips i still have depending on my results which i dont mind doing a will do anything now.  I know how stressful you must be feeling as i am the same.  I have brown spotting and one bout of red bleeding from weeks 7 to about 12 and it seems to have stopped now lets hope it stays that way.  They couldnt tell me why I was bleeding but seemed to be coming from the cervix and not placenta.  I also just want time to go by quickly!!  We can discuss more when we see each other if you have any further questions etc.

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Saffa,

thanx your response has reassured me.  I guess bleeding can be common in early pregnancy. I am truly grateful to be in this position so determined to have more PMA today as we do deserve to be joyful - it has been a long haul for all of us. . Feeling so much better now and so away to eat for Scotland  x


----------



## fionamc

Hi Sonia, 

I'd like to come too please.  Think we would need a high chair for Freya too (but she can still be a bit small depending on the chair).  Wouldn't bring Ewan (he would get fed up sitting around chatting - leave him with DH for some father/son bonding).  Really looking forward to meeting everyone.

Fiona X


----------



## Lainsy

Ok, I am away to confuse everybody again  

Fiona has pm'd me to say that she will pick me up and give me a lift on the 9th - so I can now come to Pizza Express - yippee  

I am still happy to arrange a meet for next Sunday 2nd also if there is anyone that can't make 9th that still wants to do 2nd?  The people I had for that is me, Sonia, Gillian, May, Gwendy and Nicky.  I know that now me, Sonia, Gwendy and Nicky are all going on 9th - just waiting to hear back from Gillian if she can manage the 9th.  Are you happy just meeting on 9th or do you still want to meet on 2nd also.  I don't mind.

Don't you just love trying to organise things


----------



## Saffa77

Hi

Of course didnt even think of giving you a lift DOH!! ok well its up to all really I am ok with just meeting on the 9th.  Let us know if Gillian can manage that day too.  May are you ok with the 9th?

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Morning lovely ladies. Clever Fiona for thinking of any easy solution!   Love Freya's video on ******** by the way  

You can add my name to the list for the 9th.  I'll be pretty close to the end of my stimming then so providing I'm feeling okay and not in Glasgow, I'll be there

Great that a few new faces will be there x


----------



## Lainsy

Just heard from Gillian - she isn't sure she can manage 9th so we are still meeting up on 2nd !

Anyone else want to meet up then too before I book?


----------



## Saffa77

hiya

Ill pop around on the 2nd too!  DP is not going to be here so might as well do 2 meets. LOL LOL.

See you's then.

Sx


----------



## mommyof2

HI Sonia and Lainsy! Yup that's me coming and high chair and room for buggy for me please?? He might or might not use it! This is for the 2nd. As for the 9th, let me check with dh first to see if he has anything else planned!

Thanks for organising girls!! Cant wait to meet up again!!!

May


----------



## Little Pea

Hello Girls,
I have just joined the forum and was wondering if I could come along to your meet on the 2nd (I can't make the 9th), so long as it is still happening. I'll be in the middle of my 2ww so it'd be nice to meet some people who know what that's like!
P


----------



## Lainsy

Quick post to say I have booked F&Bs for Sunday 2nd May at 1pm for 5 adults, 1 highchair for Maxwell and space for 2 prams.  So I have me, Sonia, Gillian, May and Little Pea.

Anyone else wanting to go on Sunday let me know.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi lainsy

Gwendy is also down for this sunday.

Sonia


----------



## Lainsy

Thanks Sonia and sorry Gwendy for missing you out (mum brain as the girls say  )

Booking now amended for 6 adults and 1 highchair for 1pm on Sunday.  Can't wait and looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting the new girls.


----------



## gmac2304

i'm coming, i'm coming, i'm coming...  

xx


----------



## Little Pea

Hello,
Looking forward to meeting you on Sunday at F&B's. How will I recognise you all?
P


----------



## Lainsy

Hi Little Pea - I have pm'd you and Gwendy with the details of the booking.

So looking forward to Sunday - can't wait to see everyone again and meet the new girls.  I love F&Bs - yum yum


----------



## Gwendy

Thanks Lainsy,

looking forward to meeting you and others . F & B's a great call   ! - i know what I ordering already - steak chips and onion rings. Sorry I am obsessed with food


----------



## mommyof2

girls, we are meeting at F & B's at the beach right?

May


----------



## Lainsy

May - yes it is F&Bs down at the beach.

Jamie looking forward to meeting everyone, I've told him to be on his best behaviour


----------



## fionamc

Enjoy yourselves today.  We are in Perth in our caravan and going to go swimming once Freya wakens up.  Looking forward to next week.


----------



## twinkle123

Woo hoo!!!!!! I'm coming today too. Thanks for changing the booking Elaine x


----------



## Little Pea

Hello Ladies,
Thanks for a lovely lunch today - was great to meet you and hear your stories. Would love to do it again sometime soon.
Good luck to you all! 
P


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, thanks for a great lunch today.  Jamie was a right showoff being so well behaved  

Now looking forward to next Sunday and my chocolate cake


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for lunch today.  Lovely as usual.  Aren't the 3 wee boys just the cutest?  Need some baby girls to even up the numbers!  
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Yes ladies lovely lunch again nice to meet the new ladies too!  The boys are just so cute and loved holding them both!!

Yes chocolate cake next week YUM YUM:

Ok ladies just to confirm for next Sunday so far I have:

Me,
Nicky and S
Gwendy
Fiona and F
Bloo and L
Jacka
Lainsy and J

Sorry If i have forgotten anyone also can the maybes let me know closer to the time.

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Lovely lunch - great to put faces to all the names. Looking forward to next meet- what a great source of support and fun too 

J


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks Sonia looking forward to it - confirm nearer the day what time etc.

Glad you all had a good been today just soz I couldn't make it 

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

I'll confirm with you nearer the time Sonia if I'll be there or not. Will have to wait and see what's happening with scans, EC etc.  Thanks again for my little package!
x


----------



## abdncarol

I so wish I could have made yesterday or this Sunday but it's Mike's work's bbq on Sunday and think he wants to show off his little baby girl.  Just hope it stays dry, think it's out by Fyvie Castle.  Definitely hope to make the next one, rain or shine and Eva is getting much better at going out for lunch so will be able to bring her....finally!  
Have a lovely time this Sunday.
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Looking forward to Sunday, getting the chance to meet some of you  xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Awwwww Carol L & Eva HAVE to meet so we can prpare for their future wedding (o:


----------



## Lainsy

Can't wait too - more new people to meet, yippee  

Roxy have you worked your way right through the menu yet?


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Well ladies shall we say 12.30 or 1pm let me i know what is easier and Ill book tomorrow.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hope I can make it on Sunday too.  That will be day 12 of stimms for me so not sure if I'll be here or in Glasgow.  Hopefully here.  Want to meet the newbies (and the oldies too of course!  )
Time doesn't matter to me Sonia.

Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hey twinkle you calling me and "oldie" lol lol - hope you can make it L got lots of cuddles on hold!!    

He walked for the first tiem himself tonight yipeeeeee!!!


----------



## mommyof2

Hey Sons! Sorry wont be able to make it on sunday! ..... Hopefully make the next one!! But i definitely had a good time yesterday!!!

May


----------



## fionamc

Hi Sonia - thanks for arranging it.  Time doesn't matter to me either.  Looking forward to meeting you and putting faces to names.


----------



## gmac2304

Sonia - me & Kyle want to come on Sunday too! i'll need space for my pram at the table if poss - if not, i'll take a highchair...he mite sit (slump?) in 1!

Gillian & Kyle xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi folks,


looking forward to next meet . Be much more relaxed.  Had dreaded scan on Mon which turned out to be just great. Have a healthy wee bambino who is continuing to thrive. Could'nt believe the detail after only eight wks 5 days, Could make out head, some features, little body arm and leg buds..... sorry for going on but I always imagine the worst now at scans, so we were mightily relieved.  Seems the source of my bleed was vanishing twin syndrome. At least I know now. Concentrating all our love and happy vibes on this little one we have  


May - Are you still selling Doppler?  We are interesting in buying - sorry won't see you Sunday but can arrange something hopefully,


Sonia - sorry to hear about your bad experience at ARI yesterday  As for cystitis ... ouch!!!, Sonia Cranberry juice is good for this but you can also get cranberry concentrate tablets from Boots which be much more effective,


Susan - Have you had any word from Glasgow yet ? Hope you hear something soon. You very much in my thoughts.  


Polly - Good luck - hope all goes well. Fingers crossed for the 12th  


Button- How are you feeling ? hope your wee embie is snuggling away   


Roxie - looking forward to meeting you and your wee girl  


Feeling really nauseated .. wld be grateful for any tips. I already tried small regular portions of food and ginger biscuits   thought I was going to throw up at meat counter at supermarket yesterday.


Hope everyone doing well and looking forward to meet on Sun 
J x


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy fantastic news!!!! so happy for you and please dont think you going on and on its only natural.  HOpe your nausea subsides sorry dont have any tips as didnt get any.  Amazing to see how they grow at each and every scan.

Yes on antibiotics now and now have excezma on face too! Dont like taking antibiotics but have been rest assured they safe to take when pregnant.  

See you on Sunday all will book for 12.30pm.  

Will let you know once confirmed. 

S


----------



## Saffa77

PS am liking the new look of FF !! looking way more modern


----------



## jackabean72

Yeah what time on sunday xx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Table is now booked for 12.30pm Pizza Express Belmont Street.  I booked a table of 8 and if its 8 or more they require a deposit so paid £40 which we will sort out on Sunday.

See you all then.


----------



## twinkle123

Still not sure if I'll be there yet on Sunday.  Hope so but will let you know nearer the time 
x


----------



## twinkle123

Roxy - we've got the same amount of bubbles. How exciting!!! 
x


----------



## fionamc

Roxy, don't know if it was you that gave me more bubbles, but whoever it was, thanks!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Not happy! Won't be able to make lunch on Sunday.  The 1st one I've missed ever!
Will be spending the entire day writing 80 reports before I'm off work for EC.  Sorry I won't be able to meet the new girls. Hopefully next time
Susan x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Twinkle,




sorry your having such a stressful time at the moment. Hope you manage to get everything done to allow you to switch off prior to your EC Tuesday. You have a fab no. of follies so just concentrate your mind on all those positive little reasons.  You are in my thoughts and everyone sending you their good will and pos vibes. You and I have been on a similar fertility journey Susan - by far not the easiest of journeys for us - but it can happen !!! - miracles do happen - please believe that for yourself. Sending up lots of prayers for you  


J x


----------



## tissyblue

Have fun tomorrow ladies. Hope to see you all again soon.


T & R x


----------



## fionamc

Rory looks very handsome in his new photo Tissy!


----------



## twinkle123

Have a lovely meet ladies. Sorry I can't be there - a day of writing reports for me instead x


----------



## gmac2304

just checking - is it 12.30 at Pizza Express on Belmont St? xx


----------



## Lainsy

Yes MrsCoops - see you there and I am definately getting cuddles from Kyle today - you can have Jamie !!


----------



## gmac2304

t'is a deal Lainsy...  xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi girls,


not able to make meet today. Drugs taking their toll and morning sickness reeking havoc. Horrible fatigue which I am hoping will resolve when finish all the drugs in a couple of weeks time. Mostly  bedridden at the moment  Saffa did you experience this with steroid therapy - it really is taking its toll with me - doc reduced dose due to my breathing probs. Hope you all have a fab time . Sorry I wont be able to meet today but definitely make next one,


J  x


----------



## Lainsy

Hey girls, thanks for lunch today.  Jamie and I had a great time.  Jamie now lying on his play gym, quite happy and somehow has managed to kick his trousers off!  I am not surprised he is awake given the amount of time he has spent sleeping today   

So as discussed we are going to arrange a meet up the first Sunday of every month.  That way we all know when it is and should manage one month or the next.  So next meet up will be on Sunday 6th June which just happens to be my birthday.  That works out well as dh will be working!

Anybody wanting to organise this one?


----------



## fionamc

Freya and I had a lovely time meeting you all today and look forward to doing it again and maybe meeting some more of you and putting more faces to names.  Thanks Sonia for doing the organising.


----------



## gmac2304

Kyle & I had a fab lunch too. was gr8 to meet Fiona, Freya & Jackie, as well as catch up with the old faces... 

i'm happy to organise the meet on 6th June - where does every1 fancy? Elaine - you got a fave restaurant to go to, seeing as its ur birthday! just make sure its big enough for the gang & all the babies 'n' bumps... xx


----------



## Saffa77

Yes all had a lovely lunch too and good to meet all the new people too!  

Yes I agree that meeting on the first Sunday of each month is a good idea too in that way we always know when it is.  

See you all next month!

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

We had a good time too - sorry L wasn't his normal self those pesky teeth but still had a fab time was great to see you all again and meet both new ladies and gorgeous babies LOVED my cuddle with Jamie he is so so cuddly - will get you next time Kyle!!  S an L seemed to be checking each other out as well Nicky so they will be funny to see together again!!

Look forward to the next one!!


----------



## Bloofuss

SORRY forgot to say HUGE thankyou to Sonia for arranging it all cheer quine xx


----------



## Mummy30

Surely my car will be returned to my by 6th June!!!! 

Id like to come along with my two!!  Easier now as they will eat kids meals themselves but ill have to play it by ear as such as to how they behave. But i would like my buggy to be at the table or i cant come!  I cant possibly leave it at the door and manage two wriggly babies and a big nappy bag on my own, and my buggy is handy incase they get tired.  Am i a pest??   

I think elaine likes f&b's!!  Another place i thought of for another meet was that family restuarant on king street... right at the top by the beach junction near lidls. Cant remember what its called, its got a big slide at the back for older kids to play.... and a big car park.  Just a thought for sometime. But yes LAinsy, this time its your choice!


----------



## Lainsy

Bev you're not a pest at all - of course you need your pram so we will sort something out.  F&Bs were quite good last time, we had 3 prams beside the table there.  I suppose it depends on how much space we need for prams.  I'm not very sure as to what places there are, I always tend to head down the beach to F&Bs or TGIs etc.  Any suggestions from you girls as to the best place to go that will accommodate the buggies?

We would need room for Bev and me so far - anyone else need room for their prams or are highchairs ok?

Mrs Coops are you organising this one did you say?


----------



## gmac2304

Kyle should be OK to go in a highchair by then - he'll be 17wks! 

and yeh, i'm happy to organise this time - just need suggestions of where to go! I think the old Hungry Horse mite be a good bet, as Bev said. there's handy parking, kids soft play & should be loads of room for prams at the table - not sure what food will be like tho...prob basic pub grub! what does every1 think? xx


----------



## jackabean72

Where is the old hungry horse? What's it called now?? xx


----------



## gmac2304

can't remember whats its called Jacka - its bottom end of King St, next to Lidls. can't remember what its called now... xx


----------



## Saffa77

Asked the folk around work here and its called Brig of don?  is that right.  I have just realised now that we may not be here that weekend    we are possibly going away with mates to Ayre.... nothing confirmed yet but will let you know in due course.

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

I am okay for meeting up on the 6th but remember L and I have to bus it - so town or beach (weather permitting) is better for us what with coming from where we are.  But we can give it a miss if you ladies would rather meet somewhere we can't manage can always try for another time 

Thanks
Bloo  x


----------



## jackabean72

Yes Saffa it's the Brig of Don i've been there a few times food is nice not microwaved, good pub grub   

I'm up for the 6th June.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

Bloo - maybe some nice person on here can pick you up from town if we do meet out of town?


----------



## gmac2304

its not the Brig o' Don - thats over the bridge! same side of the road, but town side of the bridge... xx


----------



## fionamc

Think you mean the 'Tipping Hatter'!  I had a look on Google maps street view because I couldn't remember either!  I haven't been that impressed by the food and have been a couple of times.  I got a still frozen cheesecake one time.  It has a good bit for older kids to play outside but not really inside for wee ones.

The 'Cocket Hat' on Anderson Drive where I was yesterday had loads of space round the tables but the place smelt a bit of stale cooking oil or something.  Has a big soft play area and a ball pit but it is a bit away from the tables (through two sets of doors).  Food ok, reasonable pub grub.

But again that would be difficult for you Bloo.  I thought of someone maybe being able to pick you up in town too if it was decided to go out of town but car seat is an issue.  Saying that, if I left Ewan with daddy again, I would have a spare car seat.

I like the food at the Northern Hotel but can't really think what it would be like for space for buggies.


----------



## gmac2304

that's the one Fiona - thanks, it was driving me mad! 

have had a think - what about the Inn at the Park (behind Duthie Park)? t'is nice in there... if there's enough of us, am sure we could get in the conservatory - plenty of room for buggies etc!?!

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks for the offers of the lift but yeah car seat would be an issue - as I say can manage down the beach if you ladies thought it was good for babies/seats/buggies as not a far walk from town -  I am a member of Kippie if folks are okay to come out to there one time - but would need to know so I can book a table they are very child friendly have a small play area in side and a play park outside??  Nice conservatory lovely food or if it was a good day could sit outside?/  Maybe something to consider for nicer weather??

Bloo x


----------



## Mummy30

its called the brig inn now i think... on ellon road.  It took over from tipping hatter??

The inn at the park is nice but its expensive for kids meals, 6.95 if i remember. I could always take my own for the twins i suppose.  They were very accomodating when we went for my birthday meal. But there is no ramp for buggies... well we couldnt find one anyway, just lots of stairs.


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls

I am really happy to go anywhere that suits everyone.  Suppose we need to work out who all is going first of all so we know how much space we need for buggies / high chairs etc?


----------



## Mummy30

me, plus 2. Space needed for 2 highchairs and a buggy..... still not got car yet tho, so me coming could all go tits up if i dont have it back by then.


----------



## Saffa77

me coming too plus 2 beanies.  Not going away that weekend anymore.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. I should make it unless I've had a BFN and feeling depressed.  Sorry, need to be positive!!!  Anywhere, anytime suits me.  Have a wedding reception on the Saturday so might be sleepy!
x


----------



## jackabean72

Count me in    x


----------



## mommyof2

Count us in!! should be able to make it unless dh got other plans! 1 buggy + highchair please!! 
May


----------



## Bloofuss

I now have a night out of the Sat 5th so might not "make it" on the 6th but if you were going out with city centre would be hard for me anyway - so maybe another time when it is city center(ish)

Bloo x


----------



## Mummy30

hey all, C has the chicken pox just now.... 10 days incubation roughly for her... then if A gets it ive to wait again... so ovbiously will not be coming to the meet if they are still spotty!  just a warning.  C will be ok, but if A gets it late ill be stuffed.  I wont even come on my own as i may be a carrier and too many bumps and babies at risk!


----------



## gmac2304

right, so far we have...

Me & Kyle (+ highchair)
Sonia
Nicky & S (+ highchair)
Elaine & Jamie (room for pram)
Jackie
Fiona & Freya (+ highchair) ... Ewan too
Susan
May & Max (+ highchair)

We also have maybes from...

Bev & Aiden and Caitlyn (+ 2 highchairs plus room for double pram)
Debs & Lyle (+ highchair)

Anyone i've missed? Also, where we going?  xx


----------



## Mummy30

woo hoo, its not chicken pox. so i should all being well come with my two munchkins.


----------



## Mummy30

where r we going?  im getting scared taking my 2 on my own!!


----------



## twinkle123

Meant to say that I was at the Mill of Mundurno last week and thought it might be a good place to meet for lunch at some time.  Don't know if you've been but the way it's laid out, there are some sections that are completely on their own with plenty room round about for buggies etc.  Checked the children's meals and they are £3.99.  Just a thought for the future
x


----------



## gmac2304

I have on idea! suggestions on a postcard please... 

i mite not be able to make it, but am still happy to organise! we're moving in 3wks, so mite be up to my eyes in packing boxes & tape! 

xx


----------



## Mummy30

ok well, weve got the beach area, mill of mundurno, the brig inn.......... we need a poll lol. either that or gillian, you just pick and that will be it.


----------



## fionamc

I don't mind at all.  I had said I wasn't overly keen on the food at the 'Tipping Hatter' (frozen cheesecake and how many tiny bones can a chicken have?) but it has changed name and presumably owner/chef, so that's not relevant and it does have an outdoor play bit for older kids.


----------



## tissyblue

Forgot all about this thread since I started bookmarking on the other one....!


Hope to make it with R. Don't care where we go!
T


----------



## gmac2304

right, where we going? I need to book somewhere tomoro... if no other suggestions, will phone around places down beach to see who can fit us all in...every1 happy with that? xx


----------



## Saffa77

I think beach area is the easiest for all?  

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Yes, beach is fine by me. TGI's is good but think they wanted us to leave buggies outside?  Although first time we met we did have Bev's double pram and Deborah had hers so would depend how much room we need for prams.  Just Bev and me - did everyone else use Highchairs?

If TGIs agree to us having space for prams I would like to go there - have they got chocolate cake?  I need chocolate cake


----------



## fionamc

Well Lainsy, it is your birthday after all and a girl needs cake on her birthday!

Think I am going to pass on this meet as there is an open day at the farm that makes Mackie's ice cream and if there are 2 things my wee boy loves - it is farms and ice-cream!

Have a lovely time all.  Will hopefully manage the next one.

PS I know I am going to regret that choice when it is peeing with rain that day!


----------



## gmac2304

i'll call TGI's tomoro then, see what i can organise!

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi sorry, didnt reply, dont know why, i meant to lol.

TGIS is fine. Ill have my front/back buggy which will be easier to move between tables....  hopefully twins will be better, both full of the cold and not eating.

i hope you are all ready for me coming haha. ill probably need a bit of help if they both get upset.... they dont like sitting in  high chairs but i have a POA in mind before hand!


----------



## gmac2304

rightio, table booked at TGI's on Sunday at 1pm for 11 adults, 8 highchairs & room for 2 prams.

Myself & Kyle
Sonia
Jackie (Jackabean)
Susan
Nicky & S
Elaine & Jamie
Fiona & Freya
May & Max
Debs & Lyle
Tissy & Rory
Bev, Aiden & Caitlyn

Is that everyone? xx


----------



## Mummy30

Gillian, i think S will have her own seat, so will need 12 seats...


----------



## Mummy30

bugsy a pram space!


----------



## Mummy30

ok sorry roxy!! doh!  yeah fiona isnt going to make it this time. im sure i read that today.


----------



## fionamc

Hi Gillian,

Yeah, was planning on coming but found out the Mackie's ice cream farm has an open day and Ewan loves farms and ice cream!  Sorry, DS wins this time!  Hoping to come to the next one though.  Maybe Roxy's ad on the chit chet board will fill our spaces!


----------



## Lainsy

Mummy30 said:


> bugsy a pram space!


Me too 

Can't wait. Jamie looking forward to seeing everyone again and charming the ones he hasn't!


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks for booking Gillian L & I hoping to be there (weather permitting as I take it it is TGI's at the Beach) and if we are both not any worse with this pesky cold!!!

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah thanks for booking Gillian.  If my blood results are okay on Friday, I'll be there.  If not, I'll be honest and say I don't think I can face seeing all you lovely pregnant ladies and babies for just now.  Fingers crossed I'll be there.
x


----------



## gmac2304

hi folks, not gonna make it this wknd so have a good 1 without us - the booking is under Cooper! i'll amend the booking tomoro...unless some1 wants our seats? xxxx


----------



## gmac2304

yeh, and studying! got an exam next Friday, moving on Sat and got a 4mth old to look after - stressing oot!  xx


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry ladies, I won't be able to make it on Sunday.  My mum is up at the moment doing all my ironing etc    She's a wee darling.  So won't manage.

XX


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Oh no so many now not going.... hope to see you again in the next meet.

So who exactly is going then on Sunday?  YUM YUM TGI's LOL

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia, Jamie and I are still coming


----------



## Saffa77

YAY LOL - well it is your birthday so you better be there - can get some Jamie cuddles!!!   

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Yay!  can watch how S scoops the ice from one glass to the next!  she just loves it so cute!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

I'll be there depening on tomorrow's result..................


----------



## Mummy30

me + 2... 

but if today is anything to go by it will be a disaster. Went for coffee with my two, sat them down, with juice and a muffin each.  Well, 90% of the muffin ended up on the floor in a million crumbs. They threw it. GREAT. Ive really no idea how sunday is going to go, but if i dont try it once ill never know.


----------



## Saffa77

cool!  Yeah dont worry there will be plenty of us to give you a helping hand....!  LOL should be fun then.

Sx


----------



## tissyblue

R and I hoping to be there!


See ya Sunday


----------



## Bloofuss

us 2 hoping to be there and Mummy30 DONt worry bout the mess my one will prob make the mess or your two!!!!!


----------



## Saffa77

LOL !


----------



## mommyof2

M & I will be there! No worries mummy30, mine would be there along making messes as well!!!


See you all tomorrow!!
-May-


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls Jamie and I looking forward to tomorrow, I am sure he will have his cuddles and smiles ready for you all   

Anyone needing a lift?  Susan are you still going, I can pick you up if you want?


----------



## Bloofuss

Sorry ladies I am gonna have to skip this one too as it is too horrible a day to go out trailing to the beach (as we would have to walk) and Lyle and I are still full of the cold.

Have a great lunch tho and hopefully catch up at the next one.

Bloo x


----------



## Lainsy

Debs sorry to hear that you wont make it.  I would offer you a lift too but don't have a car seat for Lyle - we will miss you


----------



## abdncarol

girls have a lovely meet today, sorry we can't make it but promise to try the next one and will even bring Eva as she's much better these days in a high chair.  Enjoy your birthday Elaine and the chocolate cake xx


----------



## twinkle123

Sorry girls. I won't make it today.  Not in the best of moods! Hope to see you at the next meet
x


----------



## Lainsy

Thanks everyone for a lovely lunch - apart from the embarrassment of the birthday candle and song     

Looking forward to next meet up on 4th July so Nicky suggested we have to go an American restaurant!


----------



## Bloofuss

Awwwwwwww we can't manage the 4th July on our holidays - hopefully next one!!

Sorry we missed today but L not good company - stinky teeth     

Bloo x


----------



## tissyblue

It was great to see you all today. I thought S had a lovely dress on and I liked her hair slides. J was very good for being the littlest there and M let me play with his toys. Mummy said that Sonia has TWO babies in her tummy   .


I had a GREAT time (and so did mummy). 


Lots of love
R xxxxx


----------



## gmac2304

awww, Rory can type ... too cute!   xx


----------



## twinkle123

Clever Rory! xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Yes, clever Rory!  Jamie loved meeting Rory for the first time and thought Rory was great


----------



## Lainsy

Well all I can say is Jamie tired himself out with all his charming yesterday - he went to bed at 7pm and is still sound asleep just now


----------



## tissyblue

I am! The toy boy was up at 4.....and 5.......and 6!


xx


----------



## Mummy30

awww ladies and babies. im so so sorry i missed it.  Saturday night we decided to go to my dads and left an hour later. I was upset about something and just needed to get away. Totally forgot about the meal until we were packed and ready to go.  Promise you will get to see the twins soon......  definately take them next time! Will be in August for me as i too am on holidays for the next one!


----------



## Bloofuss

You and I Bev will be sure to make it in August!!  L will love playing with the twins

B x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all
was just thinking about it tonight are we meeting up on the 4th?


----------



## Lainsy

Yep, I'm still up for it - am in the middle typing post for the other thread and was going to ask the same question here next !!

Roxy, can't remember if you said you were organising this one?  If not I'm not volunteering you - I'll happily do it if nobody else is doing it


----------



## twinkle123

Yoo hoo lovely ladies

I want to come to the next meet too but am scared I won't cope with all the babies and bumps.  There's a lot more now than before. Don't want to make a fool of myself and start crying. Oh what to do?


----------



## abdncarol

Girls another one I can't make, have my sister coming up from down South for a few days.  So sorry as would love to come again as enjoyed the meet I made loads xx


----------



## Bloofuss

I wont make the 4th Juy as on hols but hope you all have a lovely meet   

Twinkle we have all been there and will totally understand how you are feeling and will be there for 110% - it is one of the hardest most upsetting emotions that anyone can go through but you are among friends who know your pain and will be there for you - wont see you July but will hopefully see you Aug where L will have the biggest slobbery kiss for you    always here for you     

Bloo x


----------



## gmac2304

right, i'm happy to organise again - who's coming & where we going?

Me xx


----------



## Saffa77

Ill be there too what about Frankis seeing as we went to tgi last time? What about trying the one at the new mall or is that a mission?? 

Thanks for organising!


----------



## Lainsy

Me and Jamie will be there - happy with TGIs - either one is fine by me.


----------



## tissyblue

Sorry won't make this one. DH working on Sat so we have a single day weekend so probably best if I don't disappear for half the day!


Have fun!


----------



## Saffa77

oh boo to the ladies that wont be there    

Susan - hope you will be able to make it - totally understand how you feel but just know that we are all here for you and happy to listen to your ranting if you want to rant etc.  Hope to see you on Sunday   

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

MORNING! i'm not gonna make this meet either  forgot my BIL, SIL & the sproglets are up from Glasgow! sorry...

will defo make the next 1 tho!

am happy to organise tho - so i'll book Frankie & Benny's in Union Sq at 1pm on Sunday for 3 adults, 1 highchair & room for 1 pram xxxxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Afraid I won't make this one either ladies sorrry xxx


----------



## Lainsy

looks like it is Me and Jamie, Roxy & S, Sonia & 2 bumps - anyone else?

Think Peglet said on the other thread she might come?


----------



## twinkle123

Hi ladies
Think I'll come along to this meet now.  Was putting it off because wasn't sure if I was up to it yet but can't put you all off forever!

Is it still Franky & Benny's at 1pm?  Has it been booked yet Gillian?  If it has, I'll happily phone up and add one to the booking.
x


----------



## gmac2304

no Twinkle, haven't booked it yet! was away to post a message on here asking if any1 else was coming...

so, 4 adults, 1 highchair & room for 1 pram at F&B's in Union St at 1pm on Sunday

depending on what time my BiL & SiL leave Glasgow on Sunday, I mite be able to pop in for an hour or so - but won't know for definite til Sunday morning!

xxxx


----------



## gmac2304

just having a think - Market St is down to 1 lane of traffic, so will book F&B's down the beach...if that suits everyone?!? xx


----------



## Lainsy

I'm happy enough with either - will just park this side of town and walk (my new keep fit regime which will make up for the chocolate cake   )


----------



## twinkle123

I'm happy with either.  I was just going to get the bus into town.


----------



## gmac2304

OK, Union Square it is... 

anyone else want to come before I go book? xx


----------



## gmac2304

Table is booked under Cooper - enjoy! xx


----------



## Saffa77

it was a delicious lunch indeedy!  The waffle was sooooooooooooooo good!  Just had a soup for dinner - S is such a character LOL.

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Oh yes, that waffle was just so yummy !!  S is just a right character, Jamie liked S sharing her car with him before we left   

What about September for DHs and DPs to come too seen as a lot of folk may still be on hols in August?  My dh works 2 out of 3 weekends but would be off for the first weekend in September.


----------



## fionamc

We won't make August either as most likely still away on hols.  As far as I know, will make Sept.  Not sure what DH would have to say though!!??


----------



## gmac2304

I can manage August if anyone else can...

DH won't come in Sept - wouldn't be his 'thing'...t'is a boring old man!  xx


----------



## jackabean72

Glad you ladies had a good lunch - when in Aug are we meeting? It's my 1st Anniversary on the 2nd so going away for the weekend    xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya All

Dont think I will be able to make the August meet as just realised that have my 4D scan at 2pm on the 1st August! unless lunch is at 12pm.

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Wow these meets are getting quieter and quieter LOL, is there no meet then this month?  If there is what day is it? and who would be coming?

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

I won't make 1st Aug, going away for our anniversary   xx


----------



## gmac2304

don't think many people can manage the 1st August - am I correct?

how bout we skip August & just arrange a HUGE meet for the 1st Sunday in September (5th). Hopefully more faces (old & new) will be able to manage then... xx


----------



## Saffa77

Yip sounds like a plan as you right think it was only you who could manage.  The next one will fall just before my Bday LOL.  

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

ill be 33 on the 8th September!! LOL so we can celebrate our birthdays too then!  Did you mean yours is in August or September?  As we not meeting in August dont think

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

I can make the September one xx


----------



## Lainsy

I will make the September one - not August as 1st is my wedding anniversary and thought I better spend it with dh, I can't believe where the past 12 years have gone!


----------



## gmac2304

OK, so far we have...

- Me & Kyle (highchair)
- Roxy & S (highchair)
- Lainsy & Jamie (room for pram)
- Jacka & bumpage
- Saffa & MAHOOSIVE bumpage 
- Peglet & Bubbles
who else is coming? xx


----------



## peglet

Ok I've been Outted 

Peglet + Bubbles can make 5th Sept meet 

No high chair required, although i'm sure when she sees all the others she'll suddenly want one.....

Pegs


----------



## peglet

buttonbutterfly, Twinkle too...hope they can make it!
God it will be a right riot - can you imagine the noise of all these woman chatting :d


----------



## Lainsy

MrsCoops at the moment I would say pram for Jamie - but another month and he may sit in a high chair, I'll let you know!

Yeah Peglet - at least one new face coming


----------



## Mummy30

hi

i can maybe come along but not with the twins. They are a complete nightmare just now, our holiday comfirmed that. Until they learn not to throw food ALL over people, walls and the floors then they are grounded indefinately!! haha.

Seriously tho, if DP lets me i can hopefully come along but without the babies.


----------



## peglet

seriously - will someone consider making name badges, even if it's with our online names, otherwise i'm just going to have to call everyone mary doll!!!

nervous already (i know you won't bite) and it's weeks away!!!


----------



## Saffa77

cool sounds like we have heaps coming for the September meet!! YAY.

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

any ideas on where we going yet LOL.  gotta start analysing that menu!


----------



## gmac2304

was thinking Pizza Express again - if there is enough of us, we can book their private room (am I right in thinking they have a private room upstairs?)

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Pizza express YAY YAY YAY - im going to try that pizza Roxy had last time with the salad in the middle MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.    I didnt know about the private room - cool!

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Gosh just thinking Ill be 33 weeks then YIKES hopefully my boys will still be cooking!!! and not have arrived earlier!  Guess that would be my last meet for a while...
Sx


----------



## Mummy30

if its pizza express ill leave this meet. Personal preference, i dont like pizza express!!  Dont change it tho, ill just come along in october...


----------



## gmac2304

yum, Filling Station...not been there for a while! La Tasca - never been, but heard good things about it!

am easy tho - i'll go anywhere! xx


----------



## Saffa77

been to la tasca didn't enjoy it! Otherwise I'm easy too


----------



## Mummy30

awwww girls.... please dont change things just for me, im only 1 person!!


----------



## jackabean72

I like Filling Station too, not been to La Tasca .

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

roxy - stop being silly lol.


----------



## Lainsy

I agree with Roxy - we want Mommy30 there!!

Filling Station sounds good to me.


----------



## bubblicous

new home this way girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242391.new#new


----------

